# 70 geworden und kaum noch ne chance Oo....



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

Hat sich erlädigt....


----------



## musssein (25. Juni 2008)

....gilde???


----------



## b1ubb (25. Juni 2008)

was du machen könntest 

hmmm also wenn du als ally weggeklatscht wirst - lösch den char
und fang als horde neu an !


----------



## The Future (25. Juni 2008)

Dein Alli Löschen und auf Lordaeron nen Horden Charakter anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kammarheit (25. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> was du machen könntest
> 
> hmmm also wenn du als ally weggeklatscht wirst - lösch den char
> und fang als horde neu an !



Da muss ich ihm recht geben... Mein Ally mach ich PvE und mein Horde mach ich PvP und ich bin Glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Nargazz (25. Juni 2008)

Mi mi mi - mach nen paar Hero Inis, such dir ne Gilde die noch Kara geht und wenn dir langweilig ist mach PVP nebenher, bei nem bissel Erfolg in Inis und Raids tuts umgeklatscht werden schon nicht mehr weh


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hmmm also wenn du als ally weggeklatscht wirst - lösch den char
> und fang als horde neu an !


Gnhrhrhr, gute Idee! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst denk ich auch: Gilde? Jeder hat mal klein angefangen ...


----------



## Mjuu (25. Juni 2008)

ehm b1ubb weißt du wieviel arbeit in so einem 70er steckt? o0
ganz schlechte idee!

geh am besten mit ner stamm in bg's, gibt genug ehrenpunkte für alle und man kann schon bald seinen char gut equippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Ich habe auch kein Arenazeugs und mich bekommt trotzdem keiner im bg down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

wenn ich mir nen hordler machen würde würden mich die allys weg hauen das kenn ich auch schon alles^^....

Naja...gilde muss ich noch gucken hab schon öfters mal geschrieben das ich eine suche aber bis jetzt noch keine wirklich brauchbare gefunden.

und zu dem neu anfangen...warum krieg ich so ne antwort wenn ich frag was ich mit dem 70ger noch machen kann...


----------



## Eredon (25. Juni 2008)

So ist es eben aufm PVP Server, open PVP eben. Transferiere deinen Char auf einen anderen Server (PVE) und spiele dort, dann hast du zumindest keine Probleme mehr was das umhauen angeht. Ansonsten hmmm, such dir eine große Gilde und zocke dort.

Hmmm ... Schau doch mal ob es einen freien Raid-Bund gibt für Kara etc, dort kann man normal auch ohne Erfahrung mit. Klingt eher nach einer Ausrede von deiner Gilde, wie sollte man Erfahrung sammeln, wenn man nicht mitkommen darf.


----------



## Arthas Menethil (25. Juni 2008)

Ehre farmen => S2 kaufen => Kara gehen => Heroic Badges farmen => Equip immer weiter pushen, bis du dann BT/MT kannst. Oder du farmst S2 und machst dann Arena-PvP.


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

Eredon schrieb:


> So ist es eben aufm PVP Server, open PVP eben. Transferiere deinen Char auf einen anderen Server (PVE) und spiele dort, dann hast du zumindest keine Probleme mehr was das umhauen angeht. Ansonsten hmmm, such dir eine große Gilde und zocke dort.
> 
> Hmmm, ansonsten ... Schau doch mal ob es einen freien Raid-Bund gibt für Kara etc, dort kann man normal auch ohne Erfahrung mit. Klingt eher nach einer Ausrede von deiner Gilde, wie sollte man Erfahrung sammeln, wenn man nicht mitkommen darf.



Naja mit dem open pvp hab ich ja kein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find einfach nur seit arena und abhärtung gekommen ist kannst auf 70 so gut sein wie du willst spätestens ab 200 abhärtung hast du keine chance mehr besonders nicht gegen hexer oder schurken als mage.... 

...naja ich sollt mir glaub doch nen bot fürs battelground holen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (25. Juni 2008)

Queste zu zweit auf der Insel, dann wird dich kaum noch jmd angreifen.
Such dir ne Gilde, die Kara auf farmstatus hat. Die ziehen eig. meistens Ihre twinks durch kara und du eig. auch unter die kategorie "twink" fallen solltest, kannst du dir so nach und nach dein Equipment zusammenfarmen.
Gilden lösen auch meist das Problem mit den Instanzen, man findet immer welche.
Farm dir solo dein Equip. Mit meinem Mage beispielsweise hab ich mir mein ganzes Schattenzwirnset geschneidert, was den Wert, richtig gesockelt und verzaubert, ungemein steigert und an T5 rankommen sollte. (1,2k frostspell, unbuffed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Im schlimmsten Fall such dir nen neuen Server, auf den du transt, wo der Status der meisten Gilden bei T4/T5 liegt - später kannst du ja zurücktransen.

EDIT:
Zur Gildensuche:
Frag nicht im Handelschat, dich wird nie jemand anquasseln.
Schau dir die Gilden an, die member, was die für equip haben, /w einige frag frag sie über die gilde aus.
Hast du nun mehrere gefunden, entscheid dich für eine und frag nach, wie man joinen kann:
meist mit einer bewerbung über die HP. Dort gibst du dann auch die Mitglieder der GIlde an, mit denen du gesprochen hast, das punktet eig. sehr gut, wenn man sehr freundlich war.
Und versau den Ruf deines Namens nicht, dann hast du sowieso schon ganz schlechte karten ;D


----------



## Traklar (25. Juni 2008)

Wenn du keinen Bock auf BG´s hast, dann willst du auch kein S2. Am besten du suchst dir ne Gilde die Kara und Hero-Instanzen geht. Oder du gehst einfach auf nen PvE-Server und machst da weiter.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo? Oo

Bald wird das S2 Set verschenkt! Mit dem S2 kansnt du locker Kara gehen und am auch in der Arena bestehen. So geht das dann immer weiter.

Also ich versteh das Problem echt nicht, sorry.


----------



## Baldoran (25. Juni 2008)

na liegt doch ganz klar auf der hand wenn du als ally immer getötet wirst...

char löschen und account dicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder du machst einfach trotzdem pvp...
irgendwann bist du auch einer der ganz starken...
und ganz ehrlich...egal wie man ausgerüstet ist...länger als 5 minuten überleben an der front ist nur möglich wenn man sich wirklich zurückhält....
oder du gehst in die 5er inis...da gibts auch rüstungen...
und wenn du überall genug ruf hast gibts noch ein blaues set...


----------



## Eredon (25. Juni 2008)

Das mitm Bot ist auch ne Möglichkeit *g* Wenn Sie dich erwischen  musst du dir zumindest keine Gedanken mehr um deinen Account machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin kein PVP Spieler, aber es ist zu erwarten das sich die stärkere Fraktion zum campen trifft und dann einzelne Spieler umhaut.

Wie weit bist du mit deinem EQ ? Kannst du ohne Probleme in alle Hero-Inis ?


----------



## The Future (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Naja mit dem open pvp hab ich ja kein problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sollte bestimmt ein Witz von dir sein aber wenn ich einen beim Boten erwische helfen ihm nicht mal mehr mir ne million gold andrehen zu wollen denn sowas gehört sich einfach nicht.


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

Kamos schrieb:


> Hallo? Oo
> 
> Bald wird das S2 Set verschenkt und du kommst mit diesem mimimi Mist?



Erst denken dann schreiben...meinst nicht grad weil sich jetzt jeder s2 sachen geholt hat das es jetzt im gb noch ne runde schwerer ist....

^^ wie gesagt ich hol mir jetzt nen bot und gut ist....mehr als geflame kriegt man ja doch net...


----------



## Móloch (25. Juni 2008)

kann dir noch nen tip geben...trans auf dun morogh, ist noch der humanste server ever, die hordler nerven nicht, auf dem server sind die meisten spieler von allen, bg wartezeiten instant und wie gesagt nette hordler, habe letzten(als ally) mit einem zusammen gefarmt, er hat die krokos in terrokar umgehauen und ich habe die gekürschnert, am ende noch beide nett tschüss gesagt und fertig, und dass OBWOHL ich lvl 69 war, twink halt, pvp geflagt und er nen ud mage mit s3...

es gibt server die sind einfach nur scheisse, und da auf dun morogh auf sämmtlichen server status seiten auf platz 1liegt ist dass die optimale wahl...


----------



## Egooz (25. Juni 2008)

Hast du nicht vor ein paar Tagen erst mit Lotro begonnen? 

Naja, ohne Farmen kommst halt nicht weiter. Stumpf Ehre holen > S2 und parallel dazu Heroic-Marken sammeln fürs PvE-Equip...das ist WoW.


----------



## Spittykovski (25. Juni 2008)

So wie dir ging es mir letzes Jahr auch. Einfach kein plan gehabt was ich machen soll. Das hängt aber auch mit Eigeninitative zusammen. Ich war zB. zu faul mich in ner Gilde zu angagieren bzw. Aufwand zu betreiben ne Gruppe für Kara zu suchen.

jedenfalls hat mich meine freundin dazu gebracht wieder anzufangen und momentan geht eigentlich imemr gut was ab bei mir. das hat sich aber wie folgt aufgebaut:

1. wurd ich in ihre gilde geladen, die ganz gut aktiv ist, das ist schonmal ne gute vorraussetzung.
Probier ruhig 2-3 gilden aus. wenn bei einer nicht wirklic hwas los ist, keine zeit verschwenden, gleich leaven und zur nächsten.
Die Gilde darf deswitern nicht so eingebildet sein, man mekrt schnell welche leute das spiel zu ernst nehmen und welche daran noch spass haben.

2. Dann hab ich eifnach mal in der gilde gefragt wann wer, wie kara geht und ob sie mich mitnehmen würden. hab bis dahin nur grün und nicht so guten blaukram gehabt. Hat gepasst ich bin einmal mitgegangen und von da ab lief das ganze schon von alleine. 1. kara erfahrung gemacht( ok meine freundin hat mir schon vorher die bosse erklärt, guides helfen da vllt, dass du schon im vorraus ahnung hast) , 2 nette lila items die meinen charakter gleich hochgeboostet hatten, marken etc.
Danach wars mitem 2. mal kara gehn schon kein problem und für mich einfacher.


So lief das bei mir ab. Ich hatte davor genauso wie du aufgehört, weil ich kein plan hatte und irgendwie keinen anschluss bekommen hab. Gescheite Gilde ist das wichtigste. Wenn du da die richtige hast läuft das wirklich von allein. Mittlerweile log ich ein frag rum ob was abgeht. wenn ja wunderbar geh ich mit, wenn nicht, nicht mach ich daily quests oder log gleich wieder aus und widme mich anderen sachen.


----------



## Frostnova (25. Juni 2008)

meinst du, du bist der erste, der 70 geworden ist? jetzt heisst es halt in den saueren apfel beissen. wenn du pvp machen willst, machst du das halt. klar wirst du die ersten 100 versuche und vieleicht noch öfter gnadenlos den löffel abgeben, aber is ja nicht so, dass du nix dafür bekommst. auch wenn du verlierst bekommst du deine ehre bzw arenapunkte. dauert vieleicht etwas länger, aber am schluss hast du ein ordentliches pvp-equip.
aber verdammt scheisse heul hier nicht rum, wenn du alleine nicht mehr klar kommst. wenn du dir eine gilde suchst, fängt das spiel für dich bestimmt nochmal neu an, denn in einer gilde sein oder nicht ist wie der unterschied zu tag und nacht.

und der berg kommt nicht zum propheten. hier in diesem forum gibt es auch eine gilden-sektion....schau dich da mal um


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

Eredon schrieb:


> Das mitm Bot ist auch ne Möglichkeit *g* Wenn Sie dich erwischen  musst du dir zumindest keine Gedanken mehr um deinen Account machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das mit dem bot ist gar nicht so schlimm wie man denkt wenn man erwischt wurd.

Nen kumpel von mir und sein bruder boten nur rum und wurden auch schon öfters erwischt...die längste strafe ist ein 3 tage bann gewesen anstonsten sind es grad mal 3 stunden...


----------



## Thrungal (25. Juni 2008)

Zu viel Emo, Keksi???

Also es ist nun mal so, dass man für Items was tun muss, sei es spannendes Farmen für ein Handwerksset, PVP (umhaun lassen) für aktuell S2, oder lustvoll durch Instanzen whipen für T-Sets.

Das ist nun mal die Spielmechanik.

Was soll denn Deiner Meinung nach passieren??
GM: "Emokeksi, Du hast nun Level 70 erreicht. Darf ich Dir hiermit das Arena4-Set überreichen inclusive einer Waffe Deiner Wahl?"

Wenn ich im S2-Post parallel kucke, schreibst Du so in etwa, dass Du Dir PVP nicht antun willst, weil Dich alle umhaun; und ausserdem war das Leveln auf 70 schon extrem furchtbar.

ÄÄhm.... bist Du sicher, dass Du das richtige Spiel spielst?


Edith:
Im /2 zu schreiben "Suche tolle Gilde" ist so ungefähr wie aufm Marktplatz zu schreien "Suche gut bezahlten Job".


----------



## Ziuziu (25. Juni 2008)

trans den hordler halt von tirion weg. da ist bei der horde eh nix los


----------



## Céraa (25. Juni 2008)

Kammarheit schrieb:


> Da muss ich ihm recht geben... Mein Ally mach ich PvE und mein Horde mach ich PvP und ich bin Glücklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 also...ich müsste eig dagegen sein, weil ich (fast) nur ally bin...aber es stimmt leider^^


----------



## Eredon (25. Juni 2008)

Warum müssen hier eigentlich immer alle persönlich werden ? Hier wurde eine Frage gestellt und keine 5 Minuten später geht das geflame ab. Echt arm was man hier so erlebt *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Gnarak (25. Juni 2008)

ggf. eine mögliche Variante. Gehe auf einen PvE Server, da kannst dann in Ruhe Deine Questen zu Ende bringen usw. und da es ja geplant ist zwischen PvP und PvE Servern auch nen Char-Transfer zuzulassen .........


----------



## Niranda (25. Juni 2008)

leg deinen acc still, warte bis Wotlk raus kommt und dann fang gleich mitn lvln auf 80 an.
Dann hast du die besten vorraussetzungen, wenn du so willst, sind alle vom gear "resetted" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldoran (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> das mit dem bot ist gar nicht so schlimm wie man denkt wenn man erwischt wurd.
> ...



jemand der so denkt wie du sollte direkt seinen account verlieren....
einfach nur weil er so denkt,..
für rüstung muss man was tun...
wenn du nichts machen willst...
hör einfach auf mit WoW und lass uns in ruhe...


----------



## Talli83 (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> das mit dem bot ist gar nicht so schlimm wie man denkt wenn man erwischt wurd.
> ...



Lol wenn ich den schwachsinn lese wird mir schlecht, aber da Du ally bist kannste auch nen bot nutzen.

Aber eigentlich sag ich, zock lieber Emo-Online wenns das gibt...


----------



## The Future (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> das mit dem bot ist gar nicht so schlimm wie man denkt wenn man erwischt wurd.
> ...



Na Klasse hoffe das die mal richtig im Rl abgezogen werden und eine rein bekommen und wenn es dann zum Gericht geht die anderen sagen sie waren betrunken und auserdem waren sie es garnicht ist exakt so wie in WoW nen Bot benutzen die anderen werden abgezogen weil sie nicht mehr die Monster bekommen und geschlagen da wenn der Bot zu doof ist man selber eine rein bekommt wenn man daneben steht.


----------



## Nargazz (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> das mit dem bot ist gar nicht so schlimm wie man denkt wenn man erwischt wurd.
> ...





Ich denke dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen - schade das Leute mit solchen Ambitionen nicht direkt gebannt werden - Lamer


----------



## W33dB0Y (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Erst denken dann schreiben...meinst nicht grad weil sich jetzt jeder s2 sachen geholt hat das es jetzt im gb noch ne runde schwerer ist....



wenn jetzt viele ehre farmen gehen bekommste schneller die ehre zusammen, weil die leute in den bg's die sich jez s2 für ehre holn zum teil so equipt sind wie du und bestimmt net wirklich den über skill haben und das wäre dann jez die beste chance...


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

Eredon schrieb:


> Warum müssen hier eigentlich immer alle persönlich werden ? Hier wurde eine Frage gestellt und keine 5 Minuten später geht das geflame ab. Echt arm was man hier so erlebt *kopfschüttel*



Das die wow comunity wollt ich nach den 6ten post eigendlich schon sagen aba darauf wirst auch nur wieder nen flame kriegen über so was regt man sich nicht mehr auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd jetzt später versuchen ob ich ne anständige gilde find....

@Niranda account still legen ist nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist noch durch mein geburtstag bis 16ten oktober bezahlt dh irgendwas sollt ich tun damit die zeit nicht ganz um sonst ist (im moment festtagsquest... weiß da eigendlich was die robe macht wenn man sie benutz? ) @Ziuziu ^^ ja auf tirion ist nichts los darum ist der char jetzt auch tot ...aber der charackter ist es mir inzwischen nicht mehr wert 20 euro auszugeben auch wenn er eigendlich um einiges weiter ist als mein mage.

 und @ Thrungal ich hab erst mals nicht gesagt das ich im /2 channel schreibe " suche tolle gilde" man sollte nicht sich irgendwas aus der nase ziehen....


----------



## Caveman1979 (25. Juni 2008)

Deine Erfahrung in allen Ehren!

Dein problem ist Solo geht am meisten nix!Solltest dir eine Gilde suchen(nicht einfach einer anschließen die wieder mal im handelschat member sucht nein über Hp bewerben und das beste hoffen.

Zu dem pvp ich hörte das bester arena dudu mit pve equi spielt also net so versteifen auf die s2 sachen das gab es schon vorher als der patsch noch nicht draußen war das komplett gute arena spieler mal im bg mit gerult haben aber des heißt nicht das sie nicht auch sterben können.(sry aber des hört sich wirklich so an als wenn du weinst das du mit 70 keine mega equi gleich bekommst)man sollte schon was dafür tun.
Denke an die zeit vor BC da war es völlig scheiß egal was man hatte den die t1 teile waren wirklich schwer zubekommen aber man hat trotzalledem auch andere mal mit schlechten items mitgenommen in inis einfach deshalb weil es schön war den boss zukillen und nebensächlich was er dropte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluemechend (25. Juni 2008)

Denke da muss jeder durch. Wäre irgendwie auch doof, wen du als frischer 70er mage, gegen meinen krieger den ich schon seit 91 tagen spiele wircklich ne chance hättest. 

Aber am anfang war das bei mir nicht anders. Hab erst mit 70 angefangen PvP zu spielen. Da musste ich am anfang wie jeder andere untendurch. Aber das geht vorbei. Kopf nicht hängen lassen und durch die sch.... 

Wegen kara suchst du dir am besten ne gute gilde die kara auf farmstatus hat, und da eh nur wegen den marken durchrennt. Da wirst du dan sehr schnell an relativ gutes equip kommen.


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

Naja...da der erst sowieso nur noch in flame endet halt ich mich einfach jetzt von diesen thread fern....

Finds lustig das ich jetzt schon 9 pms hab von leuten die mir mal "anständige" antworten geben was man hier wenig kriegt sich hier aber nicht trauen es zu schreiben weil sie wissen das sie unweigerlich sofort beleidigt werden....


----------



## Âlidâri (25. Juni 2008)

oh mein Gott...MIMIMI ich bin zu faul ein paar kleine inis zu gehen und mir rares eqip zu farmen, ich will sofort EPIC!!!, meine Güte so wird das nix! geh in normale inis, farm dir blaue Items an, wenn die grünen weg sind such dir ne rnd karagruppe und lass dir ales erklären, mit dem kram den man als start-70-er trägt kannst du kara doch eh vergessen! Heroics kannste auch vergessen, besonders tdm, weil dafür einfach epic vorhanden sein sollte, da musste schon ne echt gute Gruppe haben.
Wenn du wegen der Horde die dich haut rumweinst..mein Gott PVP Server das kenn ich auch...hol dir das PVP reputation Set damit kannste auch ein wenig überleben weil die dich dan nnich sofort als onehitwonder ansehen, außerdem gibts noch andere dailys oder was denkst du wie man das vor 2.4 gemacht hat...
Wenn du dann außerdem mal kara warst..nicht gleich wieder nen thread aufmachen dass du keine epics bekommst...das kann ewig dauern, man kann aber auch in einem run auf fast fullepic eqipt werden, alles Glücksache, meistens ist es so dass man wochen für ein item farmt, ich kann hierzu nur sagen dass ich das große Glück hate nach je 2 mal Gruul Magi Kara und einigen tausend gold an crafter mein eqip soweit "gut" zu bekommen.

Wie gesagt, rares eqip holen in nonhero inis, kara gehen, noch ein paar mal kara gehen, gruul/magi gehen, das dann nochmal wiederholen und iwann dann zu SSC/Tk...MH/BT/Sunwell :-P xD


----------



## Geige (25. Juni 2008)

du flamst hier genauso rum
und behauptest iwelche sachen und dann sagst du noch eiskalt das du jetzt boten wirst was erwartest du eigentlich???

burn in hell fucking booter!

ps:mit deinen 60 posts kannste ned so wirklich überschaeun wies hier ist und uns alle verdammen weil wir ja so gemein sind


----------



## Lexort (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Erst denken dann schreiben...meinst nicht grad weil sich jetzt jeder s2 sachen geholt hat das es jetzt im gb noch ne runde schwerer ist....
> 
> ^^ wie gesagt ich hol mir jetzt nen bot und gut ist....mehr als geflame kriegt man ja doch net...



a) blaues Rufset
b) vorher denken, gerade wenns der 2 Char ist sollte man wissen was auf einen zukommt und mit 69iger PVP hättest jetzt schon das eine oder andere S1 oder heute S2 holen können.

Jetzt mußte dich halt durchstereben - und sry aber das ist eigene Schuld.


----------



## Shaniya (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo!
Hört sich an, als ob ein PVE-Server besser für dich wäre? Schonmal an einen Wechsel gedacht?

Und eine Gilde mußt Du dir auf jeden Fall suchen!!! Hast du keine ingame-Freunde, deren Gilden Dich aufnehmen würden?! Sonst einfach mal bei wow-europe.com ins Forum gucken oder nachfragen!!!


----------



## Dietrich (25. Juni 2008)

bluemechend schrieb:


> Wegen kara suchst du dir am besten ne gute gilde die kara auf farmstatus hat, und da eh nur wegen den marken durchrennt. Da wirst du dan sehr schnell an relativ gutes equip kommen.



Oder such dir ne Gilde, die Kara noch nicht auf farm hat. Spielspass kann auch dadurch kommen, sich den Content selbstständig zu erspielen! Oder soll man sich erst Kara ziehen lasse, 
danach SSC, FDS usw....???

MfG

Dietrich


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

vllt server wechseln  naja ist eigendlich normal was bei dir passiert kannst nicht so schnell ändern


----------



## Âlidâri (25. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mir gerade nochmal alles durchgelesen, magst du mir vielleicht verraten wie dein Char und Account heißen? Ich würde dich germe bei nem GM melden dass du nen Bot benutz :-P Dann wird dein Account gebannt und du hast das Problem nichtmehr, achja noch ein Tipp, geh mal nach Dunkelhain in dieses Ovale Gebirge, in der MItte da ist ein Monster, das hat ne Quest, die lautet Töte einen Spieler der Horde und du bekommst T6 und S4 + beliebige Waffen. Dann musste dir nurnoch im Schlingendorntal einen suchen und schon haste geiles eqip, aber psst verrat den Trick nich weiter den hat Blizzard nur für feine faule Spieler gesucht, was soll das auch dass man sich Mühe geben muss um besser zu sein als ein Spieler der das Spiel seit 3 Jahren aktiv betreibt...[/irnoie off]


----------



## b1ubb (25. Juni 2008)

wieviel arbeit hinter einem 70er steht ?

ich hab 3 - und würde sagen wenn er seit ein paar tagen 70 ist , soviel arbeit ist da nicht


----------



## Arthas Menethil (25. Juni 2008)

Hab dich auf deinem Server schon gemeldet, dein Account ist bei Bot-Using sofort weg. Also viel Spaß noch in der World of Warcraft.



b1ubb schrieb:


> wieviel arbeit hinter einem 70er steht ?
> 
> ich hab 3 - und würde sagen wenn er seit ein paar tagen 70 ist , soviel arbeit ist da nicht



Es geht hier nicht um Newbie-Chars sondern um Equippte Chars mit Juwelcrafting/Enchanting maxed. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krueger75 (25. Juni 2008)

Kann Dir auch nur empfehlen, Dir ne Gilde zu suchen, die a) alterstechnisch passt und b) vom Spielstand her passt.
Wenn Du die gefunden hast, macht das Spiel normalerweise erst richtig Spass. Bin nun auch seit ca. 4 Monaten 
in ner Gilde, die nur aus Leuten von über-30jährigen besteht. Keine Probleme mit Kiddies, kein Itemgeilheit, einfach
nur Spass. Haben mehrere "Frisch-70er" in den letzten Wochen aufgenommen, die so langsam an Kara oder Hero-Inis
geführt werden. 

Random kannste inzwischen z.B. auf Frostwolf doch nur noch knicken. Wenn man im Channel schon liest, dass mind. Equip für die
Kara-Raids bei T4 oder höher liegt, ist das doch lachhaft. Und Kara ziehen lassen zum Equippen bringts auch nicht so dolle, denn
irgendwann muss man seinen Char auch Spielen lernen bzw. man möchte doch auch Content "erleben". 
Kara bietet sich dabei recht gut an.

Daher, Gilde suchen und langsam anfangen.

Sers und Viel Erfolg ! 
Krueger


----------



## Xalana (25. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> was du machen könntest
> 
> hmmm also wenn du als ally weggeklatscht wirst - lösch den char
> und fang als horde neu an !


also ich hab nen 70 hordler und 70 ally und kann das auch nur sagen wenn du pvp machen willst horde zocken allys sind für pvp einfach auf deutsch gesagt zu blöd kapieren einfach nicht das jeder spieler mal sein mowl halten muss und zusammen was machen nein bei ally ist es so rein ins getümel wer die meisten killt ist der beste


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> wenn ich mir nen hordler machen würde würden mich die allys weg hauen das kenn ich auch schon alles^^....
> 
> Naja...gilde muss ich noch gucken hab schon öfters mal geschrieben das ich eine suche aber bis jetzt noch keine wirklich brauchbare gefunden.
> 
> und zu dem neu anfangen...warum krieg ich so ne antwort wenn ich frag was ich mit dem 70ger noch machen kann...



bei dem aussehen kansnt du ja .. ah ne shit idee

also start eq gibts im bg .. oder nonhero's
und kara wirst sicher mit ner gilde mal mitkönnen... random eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ist eq > skill > rest^^

such einfach ne gilde die dich vlt durchzieht am anfang oder dir bisle hilft. oder items zum craften (mats farmen) etc
musst halt bisle zeit in start investieren einfach so kannst nicht kara

also a) farmen
b) bg 
c) nonhero /hero nach und nach verbessern


----------



## Partho (25. Juni 2008)

Na dann hol dir mal nen Bot, denk aber dran, das du dann warscheinlich gar nix mehr machst in WoW.
Und um diesem geflame entgegen zu wirken, such dir doch einfach ein paar Leute auf deinem Server mit denen du regelmäßig in Instanzen gehst, man spielt sich dadurch ein und stellt dann evtl. auch mal Gruppen für größere Inis zusammen wie z.B. Kara oder sogar mehr.

im RL würde man einfach sagen: "Such dir Freunde!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Âlidâri (25. Juni 2008)

Partho schrieb:


> im RL würde man einfach sagen: "Such dir Freunde!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Besser hätts denke ich keiner sagen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (25. Juni 2008)

Ich hab die Lösung für dich hör mit WoW auf und melde dich bei keinen Online spiel mehr an dann kannst du immer cheaten geil oder???


----------



## Eredon (25. Juni 2008)

Das Niveau in diesem Forum sinkt stetig weiter. Hier wird echt nur Mist gepostet .... OMG


----------



## The Future (25. Juni 2008)

Eredon schrieb:


> Das Niveau in diesem Forum sinkt stetig weiter. Hier wird echt nur Mist gepostet .... OMG



In einem mist Thread mist zu posten halte ich für Normal anders wäre es wenn dieser Thread Sinn hätte.


----------



## Vigilante (25. Juni 2008)

Gilde suchen dann haste es eigentlich geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schon fleißig wenn die zeit es zu lässt kara und hero innis und vll Gruul und Maggi und dann macht das spiel erst richtig fun


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Liebe 'Emokeksii' was willst du jetzt von mir hören? Oooooh <- ?
Ich bin gerade dabei mir einen weiteren Char auf 70 zu zocken, der grad bei 35 rumsumpft... bis der 70 ist gibt es s3 für Ehre und ich werde noch mehr umgeklatscht als du, toll oder? Ja ich zock auch auf einem PvP Server und das weil mir PvP Spass macht, auch weil es ein wenig 'Arbeit' bedeutet sich die PvP Sachen zu holen (okay wurde eh schon einfacher gemacht).
Also, Augen zu und durch, von gestern auf heute 70 sein und alles und jeden im PvP niedermachen ist nun mal nicht - Gott sei Dank!

Was die Randomgruppen für Kara angeht, dass ist auf alle Fälle Server abhänging, wenn es dir auf deinem so gar nicht mehr passt, schau dich doch nach einem andren um (eventl. einen PvE-Server).
Viel Glück von mir!


----------



## x3n0n (25. Juni 2008)

Wer weiter spamt bekommt die volle Härte der Netiquette zu spüren...


----------



## Ocian (25. Juni 2008)

Entweder geht ihr den Weg zurück zum eigentlichen Thema oder aber es kommt ein Schloss. Ich bin für das weiter beim Thema bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja und vergesst niemals, dass Ansichten von Leuten niemals denen von anderen gleichen. Also seid vorsichtig mit Bemerkungen, denn ihr wisst nie wie sie andere Leute treffen.


----------



## The Future (25. Juni 2008)

Liebes Buffed Team es geht darum das sie einen Bot benutzen will und rummjammert und wenn wir dadurch ärger bekommen dann darf ich ja auch so einen Sinnlosen jammer Thread eröffnen oder????


----------



## Orrosh (25. Juni 2008)

The schrieb:


> Emos Feiern nicht schon vergessen soll lieber das tun was emos gut können mit diesem jammer Thread ist sie schon auf dem besten Weg.


lol .. das belegt Platz 2 auf der Hitliste für meinen Spruch des Tages.


@Topic 
Ist Destro ein PvP-Server?
Hmm .. ich habe derzeit so ein ähnliches Prob auf Taerar .. Gilde hilft da ein wenig .. 

Oder aber Server wechseln? PvP auf PvP und dort Gilde suchen? Oder PvP nach PvE (ist aber Einbahnstraße)


----------



## Captain_Chaos (25. Juni 2008)

Arthas schrieb:


> Ehre farmen => S2 kaufen => Kara gehen => Heroic Badges farmen => Equip immer weiter pushen, bis du dann BT/MT kannst. Oder du farmst S2 und machst dann Arena-PvP.



Und wieder einer, der denkt man könne mit PvP-Sachen PvE machen ... 

Vergiss das ganz schnell wieder. Als Tank hast du mit S1 oder S2 in Kara keine Chance.

@Topic: 

Leider kann ich dir keinen anderen Rat geben, als dass du dir eine kleine, hilfsbereite Gilde suchen solltest, die dir beim ausrüsten deines Chars hilft. Die großen Gilden werden dich wohl kaum aufnehmen. So ist das nunmal. 
In einem kleinen Rahmen macht es eh viel mehr Spaß. 

Die kleinen Gilden, bei denen alle noch nicht ganz so weit sind, sind wirklich eine gute Alternative zum solo spielen. Wenn ihr euch alle ein gemeinsames Ziel setzt, z.B. Kara, dann schleift ihr euch auch gegenseitig durch die Inis bis ihr vernünftiges, Kara-taugliches Equip habt. Dann kann es los gehen.


----------



## Scremo (25. Juni 2008)

aaalso ..

ehhm ja .. ich weiß nicht wie lange du schon spielst aber .. das war kurz vor bc auch net anders . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . ald die ersten leute ,it t3 rumliefen haben die im bg auch alles wegrasiert was bei 3 net aufm mount, verstolen oder in ner bubble war .. jetz so kurz vor WotLk ist das natürlich genauso .. diejenigen die lange dabei sind und alle a3/t6 haben sind total overpovered gegenüber den "neulingen" oder eben den schlechter equippten.

Mein Tipp daher .. wenn du bei Qsten umgehauen wirst ... spam einfach solange den allgemein channel voll bis einer mit dir die Qs macht ^^

im BG .. hmm ja das war bei jedem anfangs so .. man reist nicht immer was .. du bist mage ja? skillung wär jetzt toll zu wissen hmm .. naja im alterac zb. stellste dich iwo auf die berge und wenn dan ein großer inc kommt, spellst du einfach runter ^^ ist zwar nicht so besonders toll aber es funst xP und ja .. sammel dir ein oder zwei A1 teile zusammen (SOO schlecht sind die garnicht .. S2 hat nur en kleine erhöhung gegenüber A1 und A3 gegenüber A2 und immer so weiter) .. und frag doch mal im handelchannel rum welche Gilde oder kara grp den noch Mages sucht .. wenn keine rantwortet .. frag nach welche gilde auf dem server gut im raiden ist .. (es werden sich immer iwelche deppen melden die meinen "EY ich bin voll der harte! .. also du weißt schon wie ich das meine diejenigen die immer das maul aufreißen udn angeben) ... so und wnen du dan weißt welche Gild egut ist .. frag nach deren homepage und bewirb dich .. oder frag nach dem namen des G-leiters =)

uff .. langer text .. naaja und wenn das alles nichts hilft xD dan sag bescheid, ich such immernoch leute mit denen ich twinken kann ohne das in jedem 3. satz Ey, alda, boah, omfg, hdf, oder sowas vorkommt :- /^^

so in der hoffnung das ich dir helfen konnte .. lg & gl =)

Scremo ..


ohh .. PS: wenn das alles nichts hilft warte einfach bis WotLk rauskommt .. die ersten grünen gegenstände der Qs da haben so etwa T5 standart .. dan sind wieder alle tore offen !=)


----------



## Denis90 (25. Juni 2008)

Habe 2 Tipps für dich

1) wenn du mit dem Gedanken spielst aufzuhören, tu es, ist glaube das beste was "viele" WoW Spieler machen können.
    früher oder später überkommt doch zu mind. 50% der Spieler die Sucht, also lass es.

Wenn du aber echt weiter Gamen willst.
Such die ne Gilde, erstmal causal, dann später halt besser und gehe hero inis, bzw. mach halt schlachtfelder (bgs), und dann musst du dich halt mal 2 wochen oder so quälen, aber dann hast dein S2

In soweit, viel Erfolg egal welche Entscheidung du triffst.


----------



## Amnesiac (25. Juni 2008)

Hast du schon mal daran gedacht einfach eine WoW-Pause einzulegen? Im Sommer gibts sowieso schöneres als im dunklen Kämmerlein zu sitzen und sich über dieses Spiel zu ärgern :-) Darüber hinaus hast ja mit HdRO ja auch eine nette Beschäftigung.
Ab und an eine Pause von Itemwahnsinn und PVP-Irrsinn ist gar nicht mal schlecht. Mir hats jedenfalls gut getan ;-)

lg


----------



## Lexort (25. Juni 2008)

Denis90 schrieb:


> Such die ne Gilde, erstmal causal, dann später halt besser ...



Gildenhopper sind recht beliebte Leute - da kannse sich gleich mit nem Servertransfer beschäftigen...


----------



## Orrosh (25. Juni 2008)

Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Und wieder einer, der denkt man könne mit PvP-Sachen PvE machen ...
> 
> Vergiss das ganz schnell wieder. Als Tank hast du mit S1 oder S2 in Kara keine Chance.



/sign .. wenn man sich mal die Mühe macht und in einem Ausrüstungsplaner die Veränderung anschaut, die ein S1 / S2 Teil macht, stellt man uU erstaunliches fest .. ich hätte durch einen S2-Schild zB nur Einbußen gehabt .. nur RK wäre gestiegen, der Rest aber gesunken, vor allem Ausdauer, Verteidigungswertung, Beweglichkeit etc.


----------



## Orrosh (25. Juni 2008)

Lexort schrieb:


> Gildenhopper sind recht beliebte Leute - da kannse sich gleich mit nem Servertransfer beschäftigen...



es kommt hier nicht auf Hoppen an. Aber es ergeben sich auch aus Casualgilden erste dauerhafte Kontakte und Regelmäßigkeiten. Es müssen ja anfangs nicht direkts Raids sein, regelmäßige Ini-Gänge sind ja schon mal der Anfang. Man lernt Leute aus anderen Gilden kennen, geht mit denen regelmäßig mit .. es ist ja nicht überall so, dass alles nur streng streng gildenintern gemacht wird ..


----------



## Churchak (25. Juni 2008)

seit es das blaue pvp set bei den fraktionshändlern gibt ist doch selbst für "frische" 70er abhärtung nimmer das problem,zumindest meinereiner ist damit immer gut mit in die BGs eingestiegen.


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

das obergeflame scheint sich ja gelegt zu haben....

Ja das blaue pvp equipt hab ich mir sogar zugelegt (bis auf 1 teil dafür brauch ich erst mein flugmount um da ruf zu farmen) naja aba die 140 abhärtung hauens auch nicht raus besonders nicht als mage.

Mein hunter hat das gleiche set und da merk ich das es um einiges leichter ist hab mit dem durch das set fast 10k hp und überlebe demnach auch lang genug um was zu killn..naja aber wie gesagt...tirion ist nen schlechter server


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Entweder geht ihr den Weg zurück zum eigentlichen Thema oder aber es kommt ein Schloss. Ich bin für das weiter beim Thema bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm ja da hast du ganz Recht, aber ab 'ich geh jetzt einfach botten' hat sich für mich das Thema erledigt..
Sollte vielleicht tatsächlich geschlossen werden nur damit andere Spieler die genauso nach dem letzten Lvl up frustriert sind das selbe machen.. : /


----------



## Endolpasma (25. Juni 2008)

Ziuziu schrieb:


> trans den hordler halt von tirion weg. da ist bei der horde eh nix los



Wers Glaubt auf Tirion gewinnt die Horde fast jedes Bg also kann man extrem schnell S2 hohlen also was soll das? ich Spiele selbdt auf Tirion als Ally und wir verlieren faste jedes Bg. als weinen bringt nicht da muss mann durch^^

In diesem Sinne
Endo


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

Endolpasma schrieb:


> Wers Glaubt auf Tirion gewinnt die Horde fast jedes Bg also kann man extrem schnell S2 hohlen also was soll das? ich Spiele selbdt auf Tirion als Ally und wir verlieren faste jedes Bg. als weinen bringt nicht da muss mann durch^^
> 
> In diesem Sinne
> Endo



Naja das bei tirion nichts geht war eigendlich eher in sachen pve bezogen...

Naja und pvp ist ja nicht nur tirion sondern der ganze realmpool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von den battelgrounds her verlieren wir meistens alterac...den rest gewinnen wir tatsechlich...naja aber da es nen pve server ist interesiert mich die pvp sets nicht wirklich.

Naja...ich hab mich jetzt einfach dazu enschlossen einfach noch nen char gemüdlich hoch zu spielen und die zeit bis um glitch ding zu genießen um dann mit nem todesritter noch mal richtig mit einzusteigen.

und wegen der bot sache...die erste aussage mit dem bot war nen joke...und das " ich bot jetzt einfach fertig" hab ich gesagt damit ruhe ist weil schon davor das geflame angefangen hat.


----------



## The Future (25. Juni 2008)

Na Klasse so langsamm glaube ich das Buffed Botten gut findet da sich schon mehrere von Buffed diesen Thread angeguckt haben und sie diesen Thread noch immer nicht geschlossen haben sry aber was soll man da denken


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

The schrieb:


> Na Klasse so langsamm glaube ich das Buffed Botten gut findet da sich schon mehrere von Buffed diesen Thread angeguckt haben und sie diesen Thread noch immer nicht geschlossen haben sry aber was soll man da denken



Ich hab die sache mit dem boten grade geklärt weiß also nicht warum du dich noch drüber aufregst. 

Und warum das buffed team ihn nicht geschlossen hat? wie gesagt wurde wir sollen zurück zum thema kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eredon (25. Juni 2008)

The schrieb:


> Na Klasse so langsamm glaube ich das Buffed Botten gut findet da sich schon mehrere von Buffed diesen Thread angeguckt haben und sie diesen Thread noch immer nicht geschlossen haben sry aber was soll man da denken



Am besten nicht denken .... Dann kann auch nicht viel passieren

@Emo
Such dir doch mal nen PvE Server und spiele dort eine Runde, vielleicht gefällt es dir besser.


----------



## N00blike (25. Juni 2008)

würde dir raten immer wieder mit leuten in inis zu gehen so hat man schnell kontakt zu anderen leuten und wenns echt gut läuft auch schnell ne nette gilde!
das mit dem pvp würde ich sein lassen oder nur nebenbei laufen lassen weil als ally frustriert das sowieso nur!
hatte damals das gleiche problem... naja nach ner woche pause hab ich mich einfach nochmal ran gesetzt nen paar inis gemacht mit ner echt geilen gruppe die mich dann danach auch direkt gefragt haben ob ich interesse an ner gilde hätte nunja danach ging es steil bergauf in meiner raid laufbahn!


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

Naja..rein theoretisch könnt ich meinen 70ger hordler auf nen besseren pve server transferieren....aber dann würd ich niemanden kennen und pvp würd für mich dann schon mal 100% weg fallen weil ich nicht wüste für was ich überhaupt mir nen pvp equipt farm wenn ich kein open pvp betreiben kann^^

Ich bleib jetzt dabei das ich nochn bisle twinke oder so was


----------



## oehmi (25. Juni 2008)

also ich weiß ja nicht... du solltest mal versuchen eine nette gilde zu finden die auchj kara unsw. gehen
bots laden ist scheiße wer so was macht(du) gehört gebannt
ps: an alle hordler da draußen ich liebe die horde FÜR DIE HORDE!!!!
also zock mal nen hordler char hoch und freu dich dann darüber das alles super läuft den ally char kannst du ja behalten und geld per neutralen ah schicken 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faulmaul (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Naja..rein theoretisch könnt ich meinen 70ger hordler auf nen besseren pve server transferieren....aber dann würd ich niemanden kennen und pvp würd für mich dann schon mal 100% weg fallen weil ich nicht wüste für was ich überhaupt mir nen pvp equipt farm wenn ich kein open pvp betreiben kann^^
> 
> Ich bleib jetzt dabei das ich nochn bisle twinke oder so was




hmmmm jo... gute frage: wozu macht man PvP wohl wenn man erst einen Gegner mit PvP-flag finden muss?

das PvP-Zeugs kannst zum raiden in die Tonne treten (Ausnahme Hunter), geh in instanzen wenn du raiden willst, geh PvP machen wenn du.... naja halt PvP machen willst;

wobei da stellt sich die Frage: wozu macht man ÜBERHAUPT PvP?


----------



## Kankru (25. Juni 2008)

Also, du solltest Ruf farmen bei den 70er Inzen (Mecha, Schlabby, ZH usw)
Dann gegen Ruf nette Items holen.
Außerdem die Daily (norm) machen, die bringt Geistessplitter) diese kannst du auch eintauschen!

Später gehts in Heros, und Kara.
Ich denke die eine oder andere Gruppe wird dich auch mit schlechteren Equip mitnehmen.
Hör dich mal um, was so die Top-Gilden auf deinem Server sind, bei denen bewirbst du dich für eine Raid-Mitgliedschaft (solltest du in keiner Gilde sein, natürlich auch um ne Gildenmitgliedschaft)
Wenn man in einer größeren Gilde ist, wird man auch öfters mitgenommen!

Außerdem solltest du durch Schneidern, Verzaubern etc. dein bisheriges Equip mit Epics aufbessern (teuer und dauert - lohnt aber)

Und immer im lfg-channel sein, wenn mal da steht "suchen DD für Blabla heroic" und du hast den Ruf, dann geh einfach mit, was wir schon an DDs mitgenommen haben nur damit die Gruppe voll ist will ich dir gar nicht sagen, aber wir (und viele Andere) sind so fair und nehmen "lower-equipte" gerne mit.
Vor allem du bist Mage, die hauen so schon netten dmg raus und außerdem Gibts nen Tisch und Sheep! =)

Und hör auf keinen der sagt: Spiel Horde und komm zu uns
Du hast deinen 70er, spiel ihn auch, der Anfang ist immer schwerer!

MfG


----------



## Eredon (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Naja..rein theoretisch könnt ich meinen 70ger hordler auf nen besseren pve server transferieren....aber dann würd ich niemanden kennen und pvp würd für mich dann schon mal 100% weg fallen weil ich nicht wüste für was ich überhaupt mir nen pvp equipt farm wenn ich kein open pvp betreiben kann^^
> 
> Ich bleib jetzt dabei das ich nochn bisle twinke oder so was



Dafür gibt es ja auch die BGs, ich würde es mir zumindest überlegen. Allerdings würde ich mir wirklich vorher einen Char auf dem Server erstellen und die Lage checken, immerhin kostet der Transfer ja Kohle.

Schau dir Durotan an (PvE), die Hordenseite ist sehr gut in den BGs und in meiner Spielzeit habe ich keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Randoms gehabt.


----------



## hardcoreplaya (25. Juni 2008)

ach das wird schon mit meinem 70er war ich auch ziellos und wusste nicht was ich mit 70 machen soll(damals war noch wow wo man nicht ein ganzes epic equ in den after geschoben bekommt)aber mit der zeit wird das mach pvp,wenns dir aber wenn du n nicht so gutes equ hast dann bleib bei deiner gruppe bzw. raid im av und dann wirds leicht paar hordis zu kloppen oder wenn du skill hast dann gehts auch leicht mach das ma bis 2 oder 3 epixx und dann such dir ne gilde für kara der rest geht von alleine

mfg


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Naja..rein theoretisch könnt ich meinen 70ger hordler auf nen besseren pve server transferieren....aber dann würd ich niemanden kennen und pvp würd für mich dann schon mal 100% weg fallen weil ich nicht wüste für was ich überhaupt mir nen pvp equipt farm wenn ich kein open pvp betreiben kann^^



Glaub mir man hat schnell eine neue Flist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf meinem alten Server (Azshara) War ich allen nur ein klotz am Bein ^^

Dann bin ich auf Antonidas transferiert und gehe dort jetzt BT und Hyjal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin im Februar dieses Jahres 70 geworden und hatte nur grün/blaues Equip. Habe mich dann bei einer Gilde gemeldet die in /2 nach Leute für Kara gesucht hat. War dort dann schnell 2. bestes Mitglied/am 2. besten equipt.

War einmal Gruul, Magi für den Titel.

Danach Proberun bei einem anderen Raid gleich bei Vashj aufgenommen worden tja und gimpe jetzt in BT rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe mein Erfahrungsbericht konnte dir helfen =)


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

oehmi schrieb:


> also ich weiß ja nicht... du solltest mal versuchen eine nette gilde zu finden die auchj kara unsw. gehen
> bots laden ist scheiße wer so was macht(du) gehört gebannt
> ps: an alle hordler da draußen ich liebe die horde FÜR DIE HORDE!!!!
> also zock mal nen hordler char hoch und freu dich dann darüber das alles super läuft den ally char kannst du ja behalten und geld per neutralen ah schicken
> ...



Wie gesagt^^ich hab einen 70ger hordler auf nen pve server der um einiges weiter ist als mein mage er hat nen pvp equipt und auch pve equipt dürfte für kara einstieg reichen dazu hat er flug mount viel gold jeden heroic key zerschmetterte sonne ist er bald respektvoll usw.

Aber weiß net...auf nen pve server fühlt sich wow bei mir an wie wenn die hälfte des spieles weggeschalten ist^^


----------



## Mace (25. Juni 2008)

mh bot..gute idee..nem kumpel von mir der mal 30min im bg gebottet hat wurde permanent gebannt -> full s3 hexer,mh/bt healshami und s1 schurke weg =)


----------



## Akkeber (25. Juni 2008)

Auf was für nem Server bist Du denn? Bei uns wird in ganz vielen Gilden, jeder noch so mies euippte 70er mit Kusshand genommen. Und wenn Du ein paar Qs machst und Deine Berufe skillst haste auch ganz ohne BG und Inis bald brauchbares Equip.


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

Mace schrieb:


> mh bot..gute idee..nem kumpel von mir der mal 30min im bg gebottet hat wurde permanent gebannt -> full s3 hexer,mh/bt healshami und s1 schurke weg =)



guck dir den kompletten thread an und du merkst das thema ist fertisch


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

Kankru schrieb:


> Außerdem solltest du durch Schneidern, Verzaubern etc. dein bisheriges Equip mit Epics aufbessern (teuer und dauert - lohnt aber)
> 
> 
> MfG



^^ neinnnnnnnnnnn... ich hab grade erst mühsam alchi + Kräuterkunde auf 375 gemacht und die elexier meister quest....jetzt schneidern hoch skilln tu ich mir net an..^^


----------



## Faulmaul (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Wie gesagt^^ich hab einen 70ger hordler auf nen pve server der um einiges weiter ist als mein mage er hat nen pvp equipt und auch pve equipt dürfte für kara einstieg reichen dazu hat er flug mount viel gold jeden heroic key zerschmetterte sonne ist er bald respektvoll usw.
> 
> Aber weiß net...auf nen pve server fühlt sich wow bei mir an wie wenn die hälfte des spieles weggeschalten ist^^



na dann heul net rum und gewöhn dich dran, daß man im PvP halt auch des öfteren abkratzt...

ich versteh dein Problem nicht? "mimimi ich gewinne nich gegen die die länger 70 sind als ich", "mimimi ich will unbedingt PvP machen"


----------



## Windhawk (25. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> na dann heul net rum und gewöhn dich dran, daß man im PvP halt auch des öfteren abkratzt...
> 
> ich versteh dein Problem nicht? "mimimi ich gewinne nich gegen die die länger 70 sind als ich", "mimimi ich will unbedingt PvP machen"



Boah aufhören ey des geflame is ja schlimm.... aber es is echt wurscht .... mach 2 Wochen ordentlich PVP dann hasse au ordentliches Equipment


----------



## Ilunadin (25. Juni 2008)

Du bist Magierin oder? Hole dir erstmal das Ruf PvP set und mache dann entweder sofort Arena oder  sei ein etwas schwächers Fernkampfmitglied in den BGs ;D


----------



## Talismaniac (25. Juni 2008)

komm zu mir aufn server du süßes emolein =D
Ne im ernst, such dir ne gilde, hab gsd eine und die equippen meinen tank wos nur geht


----------



## alexaner666 (25. Juni 2008)

für kara braucht man gerade mal blaues gear und die bosse kannst du dir doch erklären lassen.
Selbst bei Randomgruppen spielt das meist eine kleine Rolle.


----------



## Arthas Menethil (25. Juni 2008)

Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Und wieder einer, der denkt man könne mit PvP-Sachen PvE machen ...
> 
> Vergiss das ganz schnell wieder. Als Tank hast du mit S1 oder S2 in Kara keine Chance.



Mit dir dabei sicher nicht. Du scheinst bisschen dumm im Kopf zu sein, wenn man frisch 70 farmt man sich S2 und geht mit Kara und macht bissl Damage und als Mage tankt man sicherlich nicht Kiddy!


----------



## Meladilegno (25. Juni 2008)

heul halt


----------



## Shaniya (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Wie gesagt^^ich hab einen 70ger hordler auf nen pve server der um einiges weiter ist als mein mage er hat nen pvp equipt und auch pve equipt dürfte für kara einstieg reichen dazu hat er flug mount viel gold jeden heroic key zerschmetterte sonne ist er bald respektvoll usw.
> 
> Aber weiß net...auf nen pve server fühlt sich wow bei mir an wie wenn die hälfte des spieles weggeschalten ist^^



Aber genau das bemängelst Du doch jetzt bei deinem mage - das du nicht questen kannst etc.?!?!

Also eigentlich hast du mehr gefallen an PVP als an PVE? Nee, du willst ja auch Kara gehen?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Was genau suchst du?


----------



## N00blike (25. Juni 2008)

vergiss einfach diesen ganzen pvp kram.... dafür ist das spiel nicht gut genug durchdacht.... versuch im content vorran zu kommen dir da nen paar tolle sachen zu besorgen, mit 25 leuten ne menge spass im ts haben und und und.... für pvp würde ich auf WAR warten das verspricht einiges mehr was das pvp angeht!
aber ein gutes hat die neue arena saison... man kann die preise für verz mats und steinchen wieder richtig schön anziehen xD freu mich schon wenn ich von der arbeit komme und meine post durchsehe


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

Ich will beides pvp und pve...nur auf dem pve server kann ich überhaupt kein pvp machen und auf dem pvp server kann ich kaum pve machen

also pvp server ist schon richtig nur ich komm einfach zu nichts auser instanzen besonders nicht werend der festtage


----------



## Meladilegno (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich will beides pvp und pve...nur auf dem pve server kann ich überhaupt kein pvp machen und auf dem pvp server kann ich kaum pve machen
> 
> also pvp server ist schon richtig nur ich komm einfach zu nichts auser instanzen besonders nicht werend der festtage



wat laberst du??
lies dir dein posting erstmal durch bevor du es abschickst omfg

tja wat willste denn? man kann nicht immer alles haben würd ich mal glatt so sagen wa ?!

also mach halt pvp und geh dann raiden, selbst auf pvp servern gibbet karagruppen und alles


----------



## Vigilante (25. Juni 2008)

wieso kannste auf nem pve server kein pvp machen? ^^


----------



## N00blike (25. Juni 2008)

Vigilante schrieb:


> wieso kannste auf nem pve server kein pvp machen? ^^




genau flagg dich einfach immer pvp und du kannst genauso pvp betreiben wie aufm pvp server.... nur halt nicht mit allen aber so kann man wenigstens auch mal die insel betreten und nen bisschen gold machen!!


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

^^ also ich mein das ich aufn pve server kein open pvp machen kann...battelgrounds haben mir noch nie spaß gemacht.... ich steh eher auf gebiete wo man reingeht ohne anmeldung und so zeug und sich nur drauf konzentriert den feind zu bekämpfen

Naja wie gesagt die sache hat sich erlädigt ich twink noch bisle rum bis zum addon und lass den mage einfach so lang.


----------



## Vigilante (25. Juni 2008)

open pvp is doch nervig    bringt nich viel und bg´s gibts eigentlich auch auf pve servern


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

Naja..wenn pve dann würd ich meinen troll jäger weiter spielen mit dem bin ich bis jetzt super voran gekommen...welchen pve server würdet ihr mir den am meisten empfehlen?

Was mir an den server wichtig ist das man ohne lang zu suchen in inzen rein kommt (destromath zb gehts schnell tirion kanns schon mal ne stunde dauern wo dann meist am ende nicht mal was draus wird)


----------



## Vigilante (25. Juni 2008)

pve server sin lame an sich pvp server sin besser :-D schönes geganke vor bt swp unso :-D


----------



## Sarazen (25. Juni 2008)

Huhu Keksi

Das Problem kenne ich nur zu gut... Wenn man nicht von anfang an dabei ist wird es für einen schwer mitzuhalten. War und IST bei meinem Allianz Krieger genauso. Dann habe ich mir gedacht: "Hmm, lass doch mal PvP machen und das S1 holen". Nur wie gut das Allianz immer bei uns auf Malfurion ins Gras beißen muss und ich gleich nach dem ersten Bg keine Lust mehr hatte. Instanzen war auch nicht drinn weil meiner zu schlecht equippt war. Also entschloss ich WoW aufzuhören.

Was mir aber an WoW stark aufgefallen ist, ist das es (bei mir) das einzigste Spiel war das ich gezockt habe obwohl ich später gar keine Lust drauf hatte. Alle anderen Spiele habe ich so lange gezockt wie es mir spaß gemacht hat und gleich dannach hab ich es auch ausgeschaltet. Und deswegen finde ich von manchen Leuten den Spruch "Dann hol dir halt das S2 set und wein nicht" echt überflüssig denn "schnell" geht das bestimmt nicht. Ich schätze man braucht 2 Monate (bei anderen schneller bei anderen langsamer) und wenn man ständig verliert sind das 2 Monate die man am verzweifeln ist. 
Deswegen mein Rat an dich... Selbst wenn dein Account noch lange läuft, lass dich nich von nem Spiel versklaven es gibt dutzende andere Spiele die besser sind.

Wenn du aber trotzdem WoW weiter spielen willst dann musst du wohl da durch, ob PvP oder PvE.


----------



## FELLINGA (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich will beides pvp und pve...nur auf dem pve server kann ich überhaupt kein pvp machen und auf dem pvp server kann ich kaum pve machen




wieso kannste auf nem pve server kein pvp machen? 
wieso kannste auf nem pvp server kein pve machen? 

Bin auch auf nem PvP Server und mache NUR PvE..überhaupt kein PvP. Da haut mich eigentlich auch nie Horde weil ich entweder in Shat, ner Hero, oder im Raid bin..

Geh einfach normale Instanzen Equip dich mal LvL 70 Blau...und dann geh BG`s, nur weil du schlechtes PvP Equip besitzt heit das nicht das die anderen Leute im BG scheiße sind.. !?

ICh versteh den Thread auch net ganz..aber du brauchst ne Gilde^^ Würd ich google mal kucken:

" "Server" Gilde"

Dann kommst auf die Gildenseiten von deinem Server und kannst kucken ob du ne Kara Gilde findest..

Oder du farmst so wie wohl jeder andere auch das S2...auch wenn du mal öfter stirbst (ja das passiert mal in BG`s^^)

Naja ich hoff du findest bald das richtige..


----------



## SeelenGeist (25. Juni 2008)

Vigilante schrieb:


> pve server sin lame an sich pvp server sin besser :-D schönes geganke vor bt swp unso :-D


Das ist Geschmackssache. Es gibt halt Spieler, die mögen es halt nicht und welche mögen das.
Ebenfalls ich hatte auf einen PvP Server gespielt, wo ich immer im Schlingendorntal gegangt wurde. 
Aber PvP macht mehr Sinn für mich -> Brüchiger Friedensvertrag, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Metadron72 (25. Juni 2008)

ich versteh den ganzen thread nicht...

normal innis (da haut dich kein pvpler) > hero innis (da haut dich kein pvpler) > kara (da haut....)
ruf farmen mit der gilde ..

egal wie ich es drehe, alles was du beschreibst ( insten/gilde/questen) geht problemlos wenn man sich auch nur ein wenig mühe gibt


----------



## promo1 (25. Juni 2008)

Hab die ganzen sinnlosen posts überlesen ... Wenn du auf Kragjin wechselst nehm ich dich jeden mittwoch zum markenrun mit in kara.  Meld dich dann einfach bei Densen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vigilante (25. Juni 2008)

also sobald du blaues eq sprich kara rdy bist schau bei wowjutsu.com nach deinem server dann siehste welche gilden wo sin und dann fragste da einfach mal :-D


----------



## Dracius (25. Juni 2008)

Hehe Tirion is auc hen übler Alli server ^^
haala immer unser usw =P zum glück bin ich alli xD

Also bei mir wars so ich hab am anfang von 70 bischen normales pvp zeugs für ehre geholt... dann hat mcih menie Liebe gilde auch schon kara mitgenmmen.

Nach dem 2ten mal hatte ich dann auch schon ziemlich viel epic zeugs und war glücklich xD
Also naja kann man PVP auf der insel nich austellen=? ich hab da ka bin auf Tirion und ist ein PVE server....


----------



## Juudra (25. Juni 2008)

Also ich würde mir zeug ganz einfach selber herstellen mit dem mage würde sich schneidern und verzaubern anbieten hab ich auch und es läuft supi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

allein das eisschattenzwirnset(kann sein falsch geschrieben ich hoffe jeder weiß was ich meine) bringt einen schon erheblich weiter mach die dailys auch wenn du umgeklatscht wirst,oder such dir jemand der mit dir zusammen dailys macht sobald du die ersten epics hast (hergestellt) kannste auch in die bgs gehen klar open pvp macht dir mehr fun jedoch kriegst du in bgs sehr viel schneller ehre womit du dir dann das s2 set holen kannst.(was heute rauskam)

btw:kannst natürlich auch so bgs gehen alterac macht es z.b nicht so wirklich nen unterschied ob du da voll s2 reingehst

wennde keine lust hast berufe zu wechseln:mach dir nen twink den du dann mit stoff belieferst


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

^^ nein pvp kann man auf der insel nicht ausstellen da gilt es leiden...naja...aber ich denk wenn mans equipt hat gibts in den dayles immerhin ne abwechslung


----------



## Thrungal (25. Juni 2008)

Also das ist zu hoch für mich.....

Du willst PVE und PVP beides machen.

Ich will mal schaun, ob ich das alles richtig verstanden hab....


1.
Auf einem PVE-Server kannst Du kein (anständiges) PVP machen, weil die Flag nicht permanent druff ist. 

Dann versteh ich aber ernsthaft nicht, warum Du Dich dann beschwerst, dass die andere Fraktion (S2 und Ahärtung usw.)  Dich dann umhaut - denn Du würdest die anderen doch auch killen, wenn Du es könntest - oder???
("Warum killst Du den Ally???" - "Weil ichs kann!")

2.
Auf einem PVP-Server kannst Du kein (anständiges) PVE machen, weil sich die meisten Spieler aufs PVP, Arena, BG oder vllt. Open-PVP konzentrieren.

Wenn man sich das jetzt mal so aus einiger Entfernung ansieht, sollte einem doch was auffallen, oder?


----------



## Treffnichts (25. Juni 2008)

WoW aufhören nur aufm Fun server und gut ist da wirste mitgenommen egal welche kenntnisse du hast =) und wirst nicht mit noob beschimpfst dass du schlechtes equip hast. Denn WoW hat so langsam aber sicher den Reiz verloren und Lich King wird auch net besser ausser ihr findet ruf Farmen neu Gold Farmen ect. alles mögliche cool und spannend dann wünsche ich euch viel glück. denn eines tages kommt wieder ein addon raus da ihr dann eurer t10 set kp einfach so löschen könnt.

mfg 

ne also meine meinung hör mit wow kostet viel abgesehn von den char transfer bieten nichts um sonst an und machen nur noch kacke und fang dann lieber aufm fun server an.


----------



## promo1 (25. Juni 2008)

Ich hab dir vorhin nen angebot gemacht um dir zu helfen .... naja dann haste pech :-)
Weil wir farmen kara nur noch wegen marken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

Mein Tipp: Warte auf die neue Erweiterung ( Wrath of the Lich King )
Da ist Equipp Resett, das heißt, das alle wieder mit grünen Sachen rumrennen.

Viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Euer Shury


----------



## monarchC4 (25. Juni 2008)

Seid mal nicht so hart zu der Lady! 

Dir gehts wohl gleich wie mit als ich frisch gebackener 70er war!
Kann dir nen Tipp geben wie der die Battlegrounds trotz vielleicht nicht so gutem equip trotzdem fun machen können.

am besten du stellst dich ganz hinten in der Hauptgruppe auf (wichtig! reite immer in Gruppen, nie alleine), dann versuchst du von dort aus Gegner anzuvisieren und sie zu erledigen. Als Mage sollte das ja recht gut gehen. Am besten du schnappst dir als erstes die PVP Schultern, 1stens sind diese recht günstig und 2tens sieht man die am besten, sprich wenn sie sehen das du PVP Schultern hast, "schreckt" das schon ein bisschen ab. 

Es ist ncoh nei ein Meister vom Himmel gefallen, jeder fängt mal klein an...merk dir das...jeder war mal auf deinem Stand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wünsch dir echt viel Erfolg im PVP und im PVE!
Hau rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juudra (25. Juni 2008)

stimmt auch nicht so wirklich es soll nicht so dramatisch werden mit dem equip von daher is da deine aussage nich sooo ganz richtig


----------



## Erleuchtet (25. Juni 2008)

man kann doch seit längerer zeit sich die blauen 70er pvp sachen bei den händlern kaufen mit dem bestimmten ruf warum machst du das nicht??? somit hast mal nen kara pre eq.....


----------



## Dragolok (25. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß erlich gesagt auch nicht wo dein Problem liegt...
Es gibt manche Klassen mit denen man mit einer Skillung gut PvP und Raiden kann bzw. In Instanzen gehen. man braucht lediglich dann halt zwei verschwiedene Equips...

Und wenn du schlechte Ausrüstung hast, dann fang an ins Bollwerk zu gehen (Heroic versteht sich) und dir Ausrüstung zu holen... Also bitte!


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

Also was mich am meisten interesiert ist wann das geflame fertig ist und nicht 10 mal der selbe flame kommt...


----------



## Dredy (25. Juni 2008)

Ich sag mal so....
geh ins alterac deff ne base und kassier ehrenpoints.
Einfacher gehts doch garnicht! und ka welche klasse du bist aber du kannst di doch sicher sahcen herstellen (epische).
Also berufe skillen bissel pvp machen und heroinis gehen, und kara is echt easy wenn man mage oder eleschami oder hunter oder hexer ist. mal bissel bannen oder eisfallen und gut.


----------



## Laxera (25. Juni 2008)

The schrieb:


> Dein Alli Löschen und auf Lordaeron nen Horden Charakter anfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



such dir ne PVP stammgruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(dann gehst sogar als ally nicht unter)

und hol dir selber pvp zeug (bin auch gerade dabei mein jägerlein (nachtelfe ^^) mit S2 auszustatten (bin gerade 70 geworden und kann ich pvp noch gut contra geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ok ich hatte die ehre für 2 sachen von s2 rumliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die marken dazu auch....rest kommt sicher im laufe der woche, hoffe ich mal und dann auf nach kara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn du kara willst, such dir freunde die erfahrung haben und dich mitnehmen (mache ich mit meinem 2ten 70er twink - schattenpriesterin - auch gerade)

mfg Lax
ps: lösch net deine charas das tut dir nachher nur leid, wie gesagt such dir freunde (ich habe real life freunde die leider net zocken und so musste ich mir ingame leute suchen, wobei ich auch ganz erfolgreich bin, wie mein TS konsum mir sagt (bin immer mit den selben im TS/ in der ini / im pvp und zum teil auch im raid)


----------



## Vigilante (25. Juni 2008)

also so wie ich die meinsten wow foren unso kenne könnte das noch dauern 
nich aufgeben wegen dem eq das is wichtig 
und wenn du mal dauernd gegankt wirst geh einfach 10 mins off rauchen oder was weiß ich


----------



## Tkn (25. Juni 2008)

ab wohlwollend kannst bei sha'tar, unteresviertel etc. ein anfänger pvp set kaufen, dann haste vielleicht eine größere chance^^


----------



## Dietrich (25. Juni 2008)

Orrosh schrieb:


> /sign .. wenn man sich mal die Mühe macht und in einem Ausrüstungsplaner die Veränderung anschaut, die ein S1 / S2 Teil macht, stellt man uU erstaunliches fest .. ich hätte durch einen S2-Schild zB nur Einbußen gehabt .. nur RK wäre gestiegen, der Rest aber gesunken, vor allem Ausdauer, Verteidigungswertung, Beweglichkeit etc.



Je nach Klasse bringt einem S1 oder S2 was in Kara. Dir als Tank vllt nicht. Aber such mal ein wenig hier im Forum. Da gabs mal einen netten Beitrag von einem Schurken,
der gezeigt hat, das (wie in seinem Fall) einige Klassen von den S1/2 Kram doch profitieren.



Emokeksii schrieb:


> Naja..rein theoretisch könnt ich meinen 70ger hordler auf nen besseren pve server transferieren....aber dann würd ich niemanden kennen und pvp würd für mich dann schon mal 100% weg fallen weil ich nicht wüste für was ich überhaupt mir nen pvp equipt farm wenn ich kein open pvp betreiben kann^^
> 
> Ich bleib jetzt dabei das ich nochn bisle twinke oder so was



Hör dich erstmal in den Realmforen um, bevor du auf einen anderen Server transt. Oder such mal im Offiziellen Gildenforum nach einer passenden Gilde.

MfG

Dietrich


----------



## Philipp23 (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Hi leuts.
> 
> Ich bin jetzt vor 3 oder 4 tagen 70 geworden....
> 
> ...



Jo und welche klassen spielst du ? Am besten ist es wenn du  dir einfach 70k Ehre farmst in den Bg´s. Und anschliessend dir erst einmal s2 holst. Den als krieger oder tank dudu nimmt dich schonmal jeder mit kara. Und eine arena grp findest sicher auch easy. Das Ganze hatt null mit den Fraktionen zu tun. Den auf der Horden seite ist es nicht viel anders. Auf welchen server spielst du zurzeit aktiv?


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Jo und welche klassen spielst du ? Am besten ist es wenn du  dir einfach 70k Ehre farmst in den Bg´s. Und anschliessend dir erst einmal s2 holst. Den als krieger oder tank dudu nimmt dich schonmal jeder mit kara. Und eine arena grp findest sicher auch easy. Das Ganze hatt null mit den Fraktionen zu tun. Den auf der Horden seite ist es nicht viel anders. Auf welchen server spielst du zurzeit aktiv?



naja aktiv im moment gar nicht mehr auser festtagsquest mach ich nichts mehr...aber der server auf den mein mage ist den ich größten teils spiel ist auf destromath


----------



## Masterio (25. Juni 2008)

hey emokeksii!

1. skill um 17/0/44 oder 2/5/54

2. auf jeden realm sollte es eine pvp-gilde geben(erst recht auf einen pvp realm^^),
dort steigst du ein, farmst ehrenpunkte, dann holst du dir s2(tipp: hol dir gleich ein arenateam, ignor die wertung, hauptsache du bekommst arenapunkte) und dann wirst du der beste mage auf deinen realm

3. nachdem du punkt 2 befolgt hast, kannst du in den boon-content steigen(ich glaub der heißt auch pve-content)

übrigens:

waaaaaaaaaaaarum hast du dir einen allie erstellt, ein fehler der unverzeihlich ist...

...aber

dein zweiter char hat wenigstens eine skill klasse bekommen und gott sei dank keine noobie klasse aka warlock, hunter

lg 

chrisi


----------



## Philipp23 (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> naja aktiv im moment gar nicht mehr auser festtagsquest mach ich nichts mehr...aber der server auf den mein mage ist den ich größten teils spiel ist auf destromath


 
Njo also der server passt schonmal Destro isn großartiger server. Weis zwar nicht wie es mit der Fraktion balance aussieht aber N1 server. Ich selber spiel auch allianz auf Frostwolf. An deiner stelle würd ich wie schon gesagt. Ehre farmen ( ca. 70k ). Reicht für s2 sicher. Und dan nja kommt nun drauf an was du für eine klasse gerne aktiv spielen möchtest. Aber Ich sag mal mit nem krieger als dd in kara nehmen dich alle mit. Und als dudu ( Tank ) auch. Aber wenn du sowieso eher Pvp machen möchtest ist sicher besser wenn du dir mit dem s2 set ne grp suchst. Auf Destro findet sich immer was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gruss Phil


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Also was mich am meisten interesiert ist wann das geflame fertig ist und nicht 10 mal der selbe flame kommt...






JAJAJA FLAME FLAME DU FLAME JJAJA DU FLAME SUCHTI FLAME


Hast was gebracht?^^ oder Brauchst du meher FLAMEXD


----------



## Mightyskull (25. Juni 2008)

spiel deine twinks weiter.zb eine klasse die immer gebraucht wird.heiler ,tank wie auch immer.und du wirst sehen dir werden gaaanz andere türen geöffnet
rest ergibt sich von selbst
und du wirst deine erfahrung in kara und co vorne and der spitze erleben
lerne andere klassen kennen und dir wid 100%ig nicht der spass vergehen


----------



## downblaxx (25. Juni 2008)

warten bis Wrath of the lich King raus kommt. Bis da hin kannst du ja farmen, Gold sammeln... Denn wenn Wotlk raus kommt ist S2 nutzlos und du kannst ja dann mit anderen T7 holen oder S5 holen (falls das S5 erscheint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Vigilante (25. Juni 2008)

gz machmal nervt ihr schon -.-


----------



## Scred (25. Juni 2008)

1.gilde suchen
2.instanzen abfarmen(normale 5er-za)
3.auf wotlk warten dann kannste schnell leveln und kommst ungefähr zeitgleich mit den anderen auf 80 dann kannste auch pvp machen oder pve


----------



## Masterio (25. Juni 2008)

downblaxx schrieb:


> warten bis Wrath of the lich King raus kommt. Bis da hin kannst du ja farmen, Gold sammeln... Denn wenn Wotlk raus kommt ist S2 nutzlos und du kannst ja dann mit anderen T7 holen oder S5 holen (falls das S5 erscheint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




es ist ein game, es soll spass machen, man bezahlt dafür(in deinem fall halt deinen eltern)

ruf- und gold farmen kann man, wenn man auf alles andere was spass macht, keinen bock mehr hat(bg's, raiden usw.)
und des wow addon kommt mit sicherheit frühestens zum weihnachtgeschäft(warum? weil blizzard geld geil ist)

lg 

chrisi


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

Naja^^ bin bis jetzt noch nicht sicher ob mit wotlk für mich schluss ist...wenn ich mit wotlk weiter mach dann mach ich mir sowieso nen deathknight werd dann sowieso bisle mehr zeit investieren und denk wegen 1 bis 2 wochen später 80 werd ich keinen anschluss verlieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vigilante (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Naja^^ bin bis jetzt noch nicht sicher ob mit wotlk für mich schluss ist...wenn ich mit wotlk weiter mach dann mach ich mir sowieso nen deathknight werd dann sowieso bisle mehr zeit investieren und denk wegen 1 bis 2 wochen später 80 werd ich keinen anschluss verlieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


richtige einstellung :-D


----------



## Metadron72 (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Also was mich am meisten interesiert ist wann das geflame fertig ist und nicht 10 mal der selbe flame kommt...



hmmm? du hast hier nun wirklich genug gute tipps bekommen (die paar flames aussen vor) ...aber ignorierst alle ?
was genau möchtest du denn jetzt noch an tipps ?


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Erst denken dann schreiben...meinst nicht grad weil sich jetzt jeder s2 sachen geholt hat das es jetzt im gb noch ne runde schwerer ist....
> 
> ^^ wie gesagt ich hol mir jetzt nen bot und gut ist....mehr als geflame kriegt man ja doch net...



bots sin geil.... leider wird man nur zu schnell erwischt :\

Also das Problem mit der Horde is schnell gelöst, indem du auf einen PvE-Server wechselst.

Falls du das nicht willst, mach lieber bei Skettis/Ogrila deine Dailys, da is sowieso nix mehr los seit 2.4!

Such dir auf jeden Fall ne Gilde, die möglichst erfolgreich in Kara is un geh dann mit ihnen in die Instanzen, mit blauem Equip is das kein Ding un blau biste ja schon fast mit 68, wenn du willst. (Instanzen/Berufe)

Dann einfach die Heros abfarmen bis du viele Heromarken hast.

Have Fun


Die monotonen BG's, in welchen man in 1 Stunde, kaum Ehre un 1/3 Marken bekommt, muss sich nun wirklich keiner antun.


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> hmmm? du hast hier nun wirklich genug gute tipps bekommen (die paar flames aussen vor) ...aber ignorierst alle ?
> was genau möchtest du denn jetzt noch an tipps ?



ich hab doch inzwischen gesagt was ich mach und was ich nicht mach weiß nicht was du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mondarro (25. Juni 2008)

also im grunde verstehe ich das nicht ganz
da hast kein gutes pvp equip und meinst auch keines farmen zu können weil du im bg ein opfer wärst , seh ich das soweit richtig ?
also ich habe mehrere 70er bis zum duellanten mit pvpeqip und rel neu einen 70er mage wie du
den statte ich durch berufe und ah grundpvE aus , aber für die bgs oder auch arena gehe ich mit ihm ehre farmen
er hat noch nicht wirklich viel pvpteile aber selbst als er noch komplett blau/grün war bin ich mit ihm in die bgs gegangen
wie schon geschrieben stellst du dich in eine gruppe und haust dein dmg raus , umfallen wirst du eh immer wieder mal selbst mit s3 oder s4
dafür werden die anderen schon sorgen aber was solls, falls es ehre gibt für das bg bekommst du sie auch ohne s3
also geh in die bgs und halt solange durch wie du kannst, hau dein dmg raus versuch zu überleben und wenn du tot bist kommst du halt wieder und weiter 
nur so kommst du an die ehre auch wenn es nicht unbedingt spaß am anfang macht ewig zu sterben
je weiter du kommst desto besser wirst du , auch vom equip
und weil du vom todesritter sprachst 
meinst du mit ihm wird es dir leichter fallen ?
auch mit ihm mußt du diesen weg dann erst durchlaufen denn auch ein todesritter ist nicht von anfang an vollpvpequipt ^^
und wenn sie dich nicht kara mitnehmen weil du keine erfahrung hast sind es wahrscheinlich selber leute ohne jede erfahrung die jemanden suchen der ihnen zeigt wie es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten sind es vielleicht ebaychars die nie selber glvlt oder sich equit haben ^^ oder aber sie sind fertig fullepic mit 70 geboren worden ?

geh in die bgs, halt durch und schon bald bist du kein einfaches opfer mehr
und lass dich nicht ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vigilante (25. Juni 2008)

vll war er zu faul um alles genau zu lesen :-D


----------



## Gerak (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Hi leuts.
> 
> Ich bin jetzt vor 3 oder 4 tagen 70 geworden....
> 
> ...



sorry aber was erwartet ihr euch von den game das ihr 70 werdet und ihr jetzt gott seit jeder euch respektieret und euch gold hinter wirft ?

wennst kara gehen willst musst mal deine ausrüstung verbessern gehe heroics, mach schlachtfelder holl dir ein paar ehren sachen

wennst pvp machen willst ja dann ist es halt so das du die erste zeit eine auf den dekel bekommst was solls irgendwann kannst zurückschlagen

also BITTE keine wein Threads mehr 

acha wennst nicht dauernt von jeden angegriffen werden willst es gibt auch pve server


----------



## Maximolider (25. Juni 2008)

hiho...
also...ich bin irgendwann einer reinen fungilde beugetreten,war nicht sehr befriedigend,da dort garnichts loß war,bin dadurch aber auf eine gilde gestoßen die noch am anfang des raidcontents steht und die noch 3 mal die woche kara geht,maggi und grul geht.das hat dafür gesorgt,das ich wieder spaß an wow bekommen habe,hätte sonnst auch aufgehört,da ich pvp nicht mag und die gruppensuche als dd sonnst einfach zu lange dauert. auf meinem server(frostwofl)suchen auch immer wieder gilden im aufbau nach neuen mitgliedern,kann zwar sein,das die kara nicht clear haben,aber du bist dann schonmal drin,lernst leute kennen,trifftst andere gilden und hast vieleicht wieder spaß..:-)
in der zeit kannst du auch alleine dein equip gut pimpen,habe mir als schurka das erstschlagset(3 teile) selbst gebaut,dann ein schwert bei den aldor für "ruf"(4 teile) 2 rezepte aus dem ah und selbermachen(6 teile) ein teil im ah gekauft(7 teile) und das 2te schwert s1.das s1 schwert war nicht ganz so schön zu bekommen,aber habe es mir zumindest hart erkämpft,dafür,das ich keine bgs mag....:-) sind zusammen 8 teile,ohne auch nur auf einen innidrop zu warten,also garnicht so schlecht als start pve equip,da meckert auch keine gilde und man kommt auch ohne in 5er innis.denke,das ist mit jeder klasse so ähnlich möglich(naja,tanks wohl wie immer schwerer),man muss sich nur vom epicflugmount verabschieden,das der spaß bestimmt 7000 g gekostet hat...
lass also den kopf nicht hängen,gilden die anfangen findet man(geht auch mit den terminen,raide 1 mal,selten 2 mal die woche) und mir persöhnlich macht es so wieder richtig spaß.

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

Gerak schrieb:


> sorry aber was erwartet ihr euch von den game das ihr 70 werdet und ihr jetzt gott seit jeder euch respektieret und euch gold hinter wirft ?
> 
> wennst kara gehen willst musst mal deine ausrüstung verbessern gehe heroics, mach schlachtfelder holl dir ein paar ehren sachen
> 
> ...



hmm wurde das jetzt zum 10 oder zum 30sichsten mal wiederholt?


----------



## Nooks (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ^^ wie gesagt ich hol mir jetzt nen bot und gut ist....mehr als geflame kriegt man ja doch net...



bot is ja wohl das letzte - hab mit meinem Mage und Priester auf 70 das selbe durch - aber ein bot bleibt Sch.....

Versuchs auf nem RP-Server - such dir ne nette gilde oder gründe eine - oder hör erstmal auf mit WoW (wie ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


ABER KEINE BOTS !!


----------



## Vigilante (25. Juni 2008)

Gerak schrieb:


> sorry aber was erwartet ihr euch von den game das ihr 70 werdet und ihr jetzt gott seit jeder euch respektieret und euch gold hinter wirft ?
> 
> wennst kara gehen willst musst mal deine ausrüstung verbessern gehe heroics, mach schlachtfelder holl dir ein paar ehren sachen
> 
> ...


aggro gnom oder wie? -.-


----------



## Seacore (25. Juni 2008)

Hab jetzt keine Lust, weiterzulesen(ab Seite 3)
@Emokeksii

Ganz schnell ne Gilde findest du, wenn du sagst, dass du ein Mädel bist :> Kannste auch die höchste Gilde aufm Server anschreiben, und fragen, normale Leute nehmen die meisten auf
Als Mage würde ich nur AV gehn, bist ja sicher feuer skilled, und dann immer schön Balinda und dann Vandar, geht prima
Bot? Lieber nicht, is ja auchn Spiel und man soll selber was erreichen

Juhu 4/5 S2 seit heute^^

Du kannst auch auf Dalvengyr als Horde anfangen %) da helf ich dir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansimglück (25. Juni 2008)

such dir am besten gilde mit stand kara +magy+ gruul clear status die auch noch ssc oder fds geht. da gibts dann genug leutz die dir bestimmt auch mal helfen 2-3 kara runs mit denen mitzumachen das du grund equip hast hatten auch 2 vor nem monat dabei die waren neu 70 und haben trotzdem kara in 2stunden 30 min clear bekommen. bin auch noch in anderer gilde da ist unterschied der leutz vom equip so enorm das wenn du da in schlecht epuipte gruppe mit gehst die netmal 2 bosse am abend schaffen also . Such dir ne gute gilde(raid-Gilde) net so ne fungilde weill da kommst net weit mit. Würd aber an deiner stelle bis du gilde hast trotzdem pvp machen am besten av für die waffen die sind find ich richtig gut auch für raids sind die dufte bis du was besseres hast.


----------



## Mitrandor (25. Juni 2008)

dachte spielst jetzt LotrO mit den wahren gamern xD - mit UNS


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

Mitrandor schrieb:


> dachte spielst jetzt LotrO mit den wahren gamern xD - mit UNS



^^ ich spiels neben her das nen spiel zum genießen da kann ich net am tag länger als 2 stunden dran sitzen sonst machts kein spaß


----------



## Shadoweffect (25. Juni 2008)

Was ist ein beliebter Emo-Name? MoRITZ ^^


----------



## Masterio (25. Juni 2008)

Zitat von seacore:"Ganz schnell ne Gilde findest du, wenn du sagst, dass du ein Mädel bist :> Kannste auch die höchste Gilde aufm Server anschreiben, und fragen, normale Leute nehmen die meisten auf"

*...normale leute?^^...eher notgeile böcke*

Zitat von seacore: "Als Mage würde ich nur AV gehn, bist ja sicher feuer skilled, und dann immer schön Balinda und dann Vandar, geht prima"

*...wieso feuer? wenn ja, ab zum magier-lehrer und umskillen...*

lg 

chrisi


----------



## Mitrandor (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ^^ ich spiels neben her das nen spiel zum genießen da kann ich net am tag länger als 2 stunden dran sitzen sonst machts kein spaß



das kommt noch mit 50 sind die Instanzen schön aspruchsvoll, nice gestaltet und man kann ansich sofort mit raidn man findet immer was.
Das is das tolle in Lotro.

Man sieht sich vieleicht ma InGame in nem Raid später spiele auch auf Morthond - lvl 50 Barde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

Masterio schrieb:


> Zitat von seacore:"Ganz schnell ne Gilde findest du, wenn du sagst, dass du ein Mädel bist :> Kannste auch die höchste Gilde aufm Server anschreiben, und fragen, normale Leute nehmen die meisten auf"
> 
> *...normale leute?^^...eher notgeile böcke*
> 
> ...



Wenn ich av bin mit anderen kann ich auch prima mit feuer dmg machen das macht da keinen großen unterschied^^ davon abgesehen das ich dann inzen kaum noch schaden machen würde und ich net jedes mal umskill


----------



## Masterio (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Wenn ich av bin mit anderen kann ich auch prima mit feuer dmg machen das macht da keinen großen unterschied^^ davon abgesehen das ich dann inzen kaum noch schaden machen würde und ich net jedes mal umskill



...kaum noch schaden?^^ jetzt beleidigst du aber meinen mage

habe alle sklillungen schon ausgiebig getestet und mit frost fahr ich am besten, und zwar überall... (arena, bg's, inzen(naja vll hatte ich da auch nur glück und es waren keine guten mages dabei^^))

probiers mal aus^^


----------



## Atroxy (25. Juni 2008)

Seacore schrieb:


> Hab jetzt keine Lust, weiterzulesen(ab Seite 3)
> @Emokeksii
> 
> Ganz schnell ne Gilde findest du, wenn du sagst, dass du ein Mädel bist :> Kannste auch die höchste Gilde aufm Server anschreiben, und fragen, normale Leute nehmen die meisten auf
> ...




Joa bei den meisten läuft das dann in etwa so:
"Ah du bist n Mädel *sabber*
Hier hast erstmal 9000 Gold und ... 2 Heiltränke ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Grün eqipt? Kein Thema, wir ziehn dich nachher zwei, drei Mal durch MH und BT.
Wo wohnst du? Hast du ein Bett?"

Nachdem es bei den anderen die gefragt hatten eher so aussah:
"Wie du hast nur 50% Epic-Eqip? In unseren Stamm-Raid kannst aber erst mit min. T4.
....
Hab nochmal mit den anderen gesprochen, wir nehmen grade keine Leute auf"


----------



## Lougen (25. Juni 2008)

also des mit dem ally löschen und nen hordler anfangen ist irgendwie leicht gesagt... einfacher ist der charakter transfer... da zahlst du mal 20 euro und tranferrierst deinen char auf nen anderen server... pvp ist halt so ne sache... deshalb spiele ich auf nem pve server

und des mit null erfahrung in kara ist so ne sache... ich sag da nur jeder hatte am anfang keine ahnung... und außerdem braucht man dort keine erfahrung außer man ist tank... als dd muss man nur die richtigen ziele angreifen ^^


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

^^ ich hab jetzt sowieso die taktik von ein par leuten genommen.

Av gehen und immer bei der fetten meute bleiben die nach vorne stürmt ich steh immer so schön weit hinten mich lässt jeder in ruhe ich werd erst angegriffen wenn die anderen schon tot sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterio (25. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ^^ ich hab jetzt sowieso die taktik von ein par leuten genommen.
> 
> Av gehen und immer bei der fetten meute bleiben die nach vorne stürmt ich steh immer so schön weit hinten mich lässt jeder in ruhe ich werd erst angegriffen wenn die anderen schon tot sind
> 
> ...



hust...schurken und druiden


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

Masterio schrieb:


> hust...schurken und druiden



Lassen mich zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ebenfals hats noch keiner versucht und wenn denk ich werden sie sofort von der rest der gruppe zerrissen


----------



## m@gG0t (25. Juni 2008)

hör auf zu spielen und genieß den Sommer


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juni 2008)

m@gG0t schrieb:


> hör auf zu spielen und genieß den Sommer



Meinst nicht das leute mit selbstkontrolle es sich so einteilen könn das sie den sommer genießen und droztdem noch bisle wow spielen könn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (25. Juni 2008)

such dir ne gilde... die führt dich meist dann entweder n das pvp oder pve zeugs ran... ähnliche probs ahtte ich auch...mein tippp PvP bg´s klasse equip bringt am anfang sogar noch fun und am ened kannste Arena machen..mittlerweile mit s2


----------



## oens (25. Juni 2008)

ich will´s auch einmal schreiben...mimimimi?!?
entweder man macht pvp (und bekommt nunmal anfangs viel auf die mütze) um sich dort zu verbessern und/oder man sucht sich ne gilde...einige server haben auch server-foren mit gildenchannel (z.b.: www.gilneas.de)
was man/frau allerdings niemals machen sollte ist sich darüber zu beschweren das man auf einem pvp-server auf der insel umgehauen wird wenn man alleine unterwegs ist...auf kel´thuzad zum beispiel sind sowohl die allies als auch die hordler nurnoch in gruppen unterwegs...


----------



## Gocu (25. Juni 2008)

The schrieb:


> Dein Alli Löschen und auf Lordaeron nen Horden Charakter anfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab da auch gespielt aber zu HdRO gewechselt ich finds einfach besser aber ist halt ansichtssache


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Juni 2008)

vlt serverwechsel mitm hunter aufn server der hordefreundlicher ist


----------



## Siu (25. Juni 2008)

Lass dir Sachen bauen. Ich habe mit meinem heutigen Heal-Schamanen in normalen 70er Instanzen angefangen, dann Heroics, dann habe ich verschiedene Item Mats gefarmt, die mich verbessern und habe schließlich eine Gilde gefunden, die Karazhan anfängt. Mach das selbe. Farme Gold mit Dailys (es gibt genug, lass dich nicht unterkriegen), dann farm dir Mats zusammen von dem Item, dass dich gut verbessert, lass es dir bauen und freue dich :>


----------



## Jerremy (26. Juni 2008)

Moin.

Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem. Als Holy Priester bekomme ich auch immer auf die Nuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Such Dir einfac einen oder zwei Leute fuer die Tagesquests. Da laufen ja immer genug rum.
Jeder Holy freut sich wenn ihm ein Magier hilft und er nicht mit 900 crit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auf die Mobs pruegeln muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Shredder87 (26. Juni 2008)

Schade das du nicht auf Thrall bist, sonst könnte ich dir ein bisschen unter die Arme greifen. Kara machen wir nurnoch Marken Runs da wärst du schnell ausgestattet.

Und in ZA fehlt uns derzeit 1 Mage. Deshalb ist ZA zurzeit tote Hose. 25er gehen wir mit ner Partnergilde, weil wir es alleine net packen (zu faule Member, haben sich mit lila Vollgefressen und glauben jetzt sie sind am Zeil, sone pfeifen).

Da du ja auf Destromath bist, kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also kann ich nur klugscheissen wie die anderen hier. Such dir eine Gilde die klein aber hilfsgebereit ist. In grossen wirst du nicht wahrgenommen und es sin meistens unfreundliche/Epic geile/Seelenlose Gestalten bei. Mit Ausnahmen natürlich (damit ich net niedergeflamt werd) aber, persönlich hatte ich schon viel Pech damit. In kleinen kennt jeder jeden und man hat Respekt untereinander. Werweis vielleicht gibs ja eine rein aus weiblichen Spielern exestierende Gilde. Hab gehört auf manchen Realms gibs sowas.

MFG


----------



## Fumacilla (26. Juni 2008)

Das mit dem Bot lass ma besser oO

Also ganz ehrlich... man bekommt schon echt viel in WoW hinterhergeschmissen, grad im PVP bereich... ich Farm am kompletten D3 Set länger als am S2!

Stichwort: Versuch dir doch erstmal durch instanzenrennen und questen (es gibt genügend Quests welche nette Rewards aufweisen) dein Equipment aufzustocken. Man muss halt schon noch was tun, dafür das man Kara etc gehen kann. Oder möchtest von nem GM schell full T4 zugesteckt bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2tens such dir ne Gilde die Kara geht oder eben Randomraids. Wenn du denn ma etwas Equip hast farmste Heroics ab usw...

Auf der Insel gehts leider jedem so das seit dem sie ne weile 100% hat die Allys oder Hordies dort ganken gehen. Änder halt deine Questrute und gut... Klappt bei mir immer super.

Und nochwas: ich hab da auf Seite 1 gelesen das wer meinte Farm full S2, damit kann man Kara gehen. Bitte tu das nicht. Leider meinen mittlerweile viel zu viele das man sich schnell PVP-Kram farmen kann und denn sich durch Kara leechen kann. Abhärtung und Crit sind (zu 80%) keine Attribute die in Kara ihre Verwendung finden sollten! PVP Items sollten immer nur ne Option zum Übergang sein und keine Selbstverständlichkeit!

Warum der Rest hier flamed ist ma wieder unverständlich. Solltest du mal noch fragen haben PM mich. Ich weiss wie es ist auch mal "angefangen" zu haben... was der Rest hier wohl gerne vergisst.

*in diesem Sinne

EDIT sagt: Der Rest kommt mir ma bitte nich damit "klar ne Frau, kriech nich so tief in den Arsch" - Ich habs auch schon oft genug anders Geschlechtichen Mitspielern angeboten !


----------



## Denewardtor (26. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> was du machen könntest
> 
> hmmm also wenn du als ally weggeklatscht wirst - lösch den char
> und fang als horde neu an !






The schrieb:


> Dein Alli Löschen und auf Lordaeron nen Horden Charakter anfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Kammarheit schrieb:


> Da muss ich ihm recht geben... Mein Ally mach ich PvE und mein Horde mach ich PvP und ich bin Glücklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...








Baldoran schrieb:


> na liegt doch ganz klar auf der hand wenn du als ally immer getötet wirst...
> 
> char löschen und account dicht machen
> 
> ...


die Witze sind low (sehr low) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was du machen kannst/sollst ist AV gehen (viel Ehre und dich klatsch dort nicht wirklich einer, weil es dort sehr wenig 1vs1 gibt, AV ist 80%pve 20%pvp), an einem Tag ist ein Teil holbar, wenn man nicht so schnell ist, an zwei...
Mit einem S2 Teil ist man schon ein Bisschen besser, dann das nächste Teil usw.... So geht das... Hordler? Lass sie in die mobs rennen, wenn du es kannst oder queste immer in einer Gruppe, geht auch schneller dann...


----------



## Arthas Menethil (26. Juni 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Und nochwas: ich hab da auf Seite 1 gelesen das wer meinte Farm full S2, damit kann man Kara gehen. Bitte tu das nicht. Leider meinen mittlerweile viel zu viele das man sich schnell PVP-Kram farmen kann und denn sich durch Kara leechen kann. Abhärtung und Crit sind (zu 80%) keine Attribute die in Kara ihre Verwendung finden sollten! PVP Items sollten immer nur ne Option zum Übergang sein und keine Selbstverständlichkeit!



Die Items (S2+) sind auch wenn man die Resilience runterechnet noch besser als Blaue Items bzw schlechte Epics. Die meisten Kara-Items werden durch S2 getoppt, falls man nicht extrem mp5 braucht bzw Tank ist.


----------



## Denewardtor (26. Juni 2008)

Es kommt eigentlich nicht nur auf das gear drauf an, mir macht z.B. ein healdudu von nem Freund (8xxheal+,100Abhärtung und 7k life^^) im Bg mehr Spass, als mein Krieger. Grund: Krieger kann solo nicht gut überleben, dmg machen ja, überleben nein und da ich nciht immer einen privaten Heiler habe, macht mir Krieger im Bg kaum Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Reinstürmen MS--->Wirbelwind--->tot weil dich 4dds im Target haben suckt sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr auf Dauer


----------



## Dröms (26. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich habe auch kein Arenazeugs und mich bekommt trotzdem keiner im bg down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klar und morgen kommt der Nikolaus^^


zum thema, ich bin vor 2 Monaten 70 geworden, und am anfang ist pvp im 70er bereich mal ne andere liga mit z.b. 69 gewöhndich dran und steck halt 2 wochen ein und dann gehts auch


----------



## Mitzy (26. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Hi leuts.
> Ich bin jetzt vor 3 oder 4 tagen 70 geworden....
> Nur ich hab nen problem...
> Ich wollt eigendlich mit 70 pvp machen...das kann ich ja dank Arena zeug vergessen da ich auch keine lust hab mir 2 wochen auf die mütze geben zu lassen...
> ...



Erstmal gz zu 70 (na, also Etikette muss sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ja, dass mit PvP ist schon ziemlich dämlich- aber hey, ich hab´s auch durchgehalten 4 Monate lang förmlich gefarmt zu werden in BGs xD
Wegen PvE: Also, dass Problem kenne ich selber nur allzu gut. Am besten suchst du dir eine Gilde und schaust, ob du mit denen in einige Inis gehen kannst. Anschließend, bei gutem equip dafür, könntest du ja mal für Kara fragen. So habe ich es gemacht- und wer meint, man muss schon lila equipt sein... Naja, schieß die ab^^ Die haben keine AHnung.

Hmm... ansonsten... Euh... PvP ab und zu machen um an die Waffen zu kommen, die sind recht nice- auf´m Caster STab ist ja lediglich die Abhärtung nicht so gut für PvE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... *nachdenk*... Mehr kann ich auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Meregar (26. Juni 2008)

Kamos schrieb:


> Hallo? Oo
> 
> Bald wird das S2 Set verschenkt! Mit dem S2 kansnt du locker Kara gehen und am auch in der Arena bestehen. So geht das dann immer weiter.
> 
> Also ich versteh das Problem echt nicht, sorry.


Klar kannst du mit s2 kara gehen. Aber denkst du wirklich es steigert deine Chancen in eienr kara grp/Gilde aufgenommen zu werden, wenn du mit s2 rumläufs? Hol dir erstmal d3. Dann ein paar hero inis mitschleifen lassen und dann kara"


----------



## Pàscal1 (26. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich habe auch kein Arenazeugs und mich bekommt trotzdem keiner im bg down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du bist ein Paldin ;D


----------



## Zghuk (26. Juni 2008)

Na, PvP wird immer ohne Ausrüstung ein harter Einstieg, macht aber nix, mach halt mal 2-3 Wochen Alterac & Arathi. 

Wegen daily quests und so: Ich weiß nicht, ich bin auf einem PvP-Server und hab selten Probleme mit "unerwünschten Anhängen". Offensichtlich musst du so seltsam und auffällig spielen, dass du den anderen sofort ins Auge fällst. Oder du bist nicht genug leidensfähig und wehrst dich nicht.

Ich vermute mal, alle deine geschilderten Probleme ließen sich durch die Wahl einer vernünftigen Gilde lösen.


----------



## rimrott (26. Juni 2008)

moin moin

weiss ja nich was du nun schon an equip hast, aber es gibt bei verschiedenen fraktionen(ruf muss wohlwollend sein) pvp klamotten für den einstieg gegen gold zu kaufen
statte dich erstmal damit aus und dann mach ein paar bgs und jeden tag halt auch das daylie pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, so kannst dir nach und nach immer mehr pvp items holen

und falls du arena machen willst, empfehl ich dir doch ne frostskillung. es ist die einfachste variante sich nen gegner vom hals zu halten

lass dich wegen der quests bei der zerschmetterten sonne nich unterkriegen, mach halt ein paar, zb die im nethersturm, nagrand, schattenmondtal und wälder von terrokar da dürften nciht mehr all zu viele gegner rumhüpfen und wenn doch, wehr dich^^


----------



## Khyzer (26. Juni 2008)

Ich sach mal Mimimi!

<- Reroll Char und schau wo man nach ein bissel Arbeit hinkommen kann.

Mimimi FTW!


----------



## VILOGITY (26. Juni 2008)

Ziuziu schrieb:


> trans den hordler halt von tirion weg. da ist bei der horde eh nix los




Lol
Und warum bekommen die Allis da immer auf die Fresse in 85% der Games ?
TIRION ist ein Kiddi und NAP Server und voll bis zum Anschlag........
Hab da 70, 65, 35 Chars und spiel jetzt auf einem andern, weil PvP auf Tirion seit DEZ 06 nur noch
die Hölle war.
Diese dauerhopsenden Nachtefljäger NAP's sind da so zahlreich das man ne Woche brauchen würde um
die Chars alle zu löschen.


----------



## Das Vio (26. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Hi leuts.
> 
> Ich bin jetzt vor 3 oder 4 tagen 70 geworden....
> 
> ...


Wenn du wirklich PVP machen möchtest, gibt es zwei möglichkeiten, du famst D3. Ab einen Gewissen sehr guten Blauen Gearstand, nebenbei immer mal hero schieben, droppen nette anfangsepics und die sachen für Marken haben Teilweise Schwarzer Tempel Neveau. Damit kannste schon mal anfangen mit PvP, wobei du den Nachteilhast das du einfach nicht viel einsteckst. Es sei denn du bist Rogue, der kommt noch sehr sehr gut klar mit Endcontest Pve Gear und die Heiler Klassen. Der Grund der Heiler Klassen haben dieses abartig hohe plusheal und manaregen. Der Rogue, er kann unbemerkt an einen ran, er ist nicht Permanenten Beschuß ausgesetzt und macht so eckelhaft kranken schaden. Nen Sunwell/ t6 Rogue mit ebenwürdigen Waffen als Meuchler oder Schattenschreiter hat so ein kranken Burst. Im gemetzel ist der auch am Arsch das ist klar. Wobei der Leichteste Weg ist ganz klar, sich einsammeln lassen, solange bis man schon gut 50% vom Pvp Gear hat, dann wird es erträglich. Es geht wesentlich schneller und du hast die wichtigstens stats satt über: Critt, Abhärtung und Ausdauer.


----------



## Sapper13 (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

sry aber ich kann dein Problem nicht nachvollziehen.

1. Du beschwerst dich das die Horde dich weghaut. 

Lösung: Entweder Du rerollst Horde oder Du wechselst auf nen PVE Server

2. Keiner nimmt dich mit nach Kara

Lösung: Ich gehe schwer davon aus, das dich schon Leute mit nach Kara nehmen, aber vielleicht möchtest Du ja ne Sicherheitsgarantie auch durchzukommen. Frag doch mal bei nicht so erfolgreichen gilden nach es findet sich immer was. Sonst kannst Du sehr gut über Heroinstanzen arbeiten.

3. Goldfarmen.

Lösung: z. B. Sonnenwendefest, ich hab jetzt 400 G damit gemacht und hab noch genug Blüten um mir die 2 blauen Items am Ende des Events leisten zu können.

4. Langweile

Es gibt soviele Instanzen und soviele Möglichkeiten in WoW etwas zu machen, wenn Du keine Lust auf leveln hast, wenn du keine Lust auf eine Gilde hast, wenn du keine Lust auf PVP hast und wenn Du keine Lust auf PVE hast <-- weils wie ich deinem Post entnehme irgendwo nicht so sauber läuft wie flüssig Sahne .... dann empfehle ich Dir Sven Bomwollen, Pacman, Tetris (nur bis Level 20 je nach Version) Donkey Kong, Balken Tennis für den Fernseher....aber lass um HImmelswillen die Finger von WoW sonst bist du nur gefrustet.

Grüsse

Sapper


----------



## Ronas (26. Juni 2008)

such dir ne gute gilde ^^


----------



## Undeathjenna (26. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> das mit dem bot ist gar nicht so schlimm wie man denkt wenn man erwischt wurd.
> ...




Solchen leuten wie euch gehört mitten ins gesicht gespuckt. 
Wir mühen uns ab und ihr lässt euch dumm von nem Bot rumlaufen.


----------



## lukss (26. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Erst denken dann schreiben...meinst nicht grad weil sich jetzt jeder s2 sachen geholt hat das es jetzt im gb noch ne runde schwerer ist....
> 
> ^^ wie gesagt ich hol mir jetzt nen bot und gut ist....mehr als geflame kriegt man ja doch net...


vor ca. einem monat wurden tausende accounts wegen botbenutzung gesperrt, da blizzard dafür ein neues system hat


----------



## Lizard King (26. Juni 2008)

also wer in WOW Anschluss sucht wird auch welchen finden, es gibt genügend die nach Kara gehen wollen und händeringend die Grp. voll bekommen wollen... o.ä.


----------



## SixNight (26. Juni 2008)

The schrieb:


> Dein Alli Löschen und auf Lordaeron nen Horden Charakter anfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Scheiß bemerkung nur um mehr Beiträge zu haben ...

Tja das problem ist das halt keiner jmd. ohne eqip und erfahrung mehr mit kara nehmen will weil die alle nur marken runs wollen und dafür musst du für die mind. FUll s1 sein ... es gibt halt die möglichkeit das du Hero's gehst das brauchst du zumindestins als heiler oda tank nicht das perfekteste eqip (weiß grad net welche klasse du spielst).Neben bei könntest du auch Arena machen dann lässt dir nur einma pro woche auf mütze haun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aba da kanns dann auch dauern das du dir z.b die s4 gloves kaufst sonst musst dir halt erst ma s3 kaufen .. mehr weiß ich grad auch net ;-) naja viel glück


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (26. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Erst denken dann schreiben...meinst nicht grad weil sich jetzt jeder s2 sachen geholt hat das es jetzt im gb noch ne runde schwerer ist....
> 
> ^^ wie gesagt ich hol mir jetzt nen bot und gut ist....mehr als geflame kriegt man ja doch net...



wenn du unfähig bist dich zu equipen solltest du wohl besser ein anderes spiel anfangen....du schreibst dass dies der 2. char ist mit dem du nichts anfangen kannst....hmmm....also jeder hier ist mal 70 geworden und jeder musste sich mal equipen, mit dem unterschied dass es inzwischen viel einfacher geworden ist....

wenn du pvp machen willst, hole dir das pvp-set für ruf (wohlwollend bei den einzelnen fraktionen) und mach dann bg´s (da rennen viele grün/blau equipte rum) für die s2 items....zudem kannst ja noch 10 arenaspiele pro woche machen....deine wertung wird natürlich nicht gut sein weil du noch kein equip hast aber jeder musste mal so anfangen...aber kürzester zeit hast dein erstes s3 teil

wenn du pve machen willst solltest du 70er instanzen besuchen und mit den items die da dropen bist bereit für heroics und kara

wenn die mein vorschlag zu stressig ist....lösche deinen char


----------



## ReWahn (26. Juni 2008)

Gegen das gegankt werden hilft es, die daylies nachts um 2 uhr zu machen, da is keine sau on die dir was tut...

Abhärtung is eigentlich für dich als mage sehr vorteilhaft. überleg dir mal, wie schurken dich sonst wegschnetzeln würden...

Du findest keine Kara Gruppe? Kann ich nachvollziehen, wer es sogar als zu hart ansieht, sic hdas ehreset zu farmen hätte bei mir auch schlechte karten... 

Wenn du weniger heulen würdest, wie schlecht doch alles ist, und ich stattdessen mal hinsetzen würddest und was tun würdest, sei es nun im bg ehre farmen, gold farmen (geht übrigens nicht nur auf der insel), berufe pushen oder 5er inis gehen, es würde garantiert zu mehr führen als dieser heulthread...


----------



## Emokeksii (26. Juni 2008)

in dem thread post noch wer Oo....eigendlich ist das thema jetzt schon längst durch....werd mir jetzt auch nicht alles durchlesen weil ich meinen entschluss was ich mach schon für mich gefasst habe


----------



## Chirogue (26. Juni 2008)

Mjuu schrieb:


> ehm b1ubb weißt du wieviel arbeit in so einem 70er steckt? o0
> ganz schlechte idee!
> 
> geh am besten mit ner stamm in bg's, gibt genug ehrenpunkte für alle und man kann schon bald seinen char gut equippen
> ...



Genau mit nem frischen 70er ne Stamm Gruppe -.-  omfg 

Ich würde auch sagen entweder ne Gilde suchen, die dir hilft, nen neuen Char hochspielen oder einfach 2 Wochen lang Ehre farmen bis zum geht nich mehr und dann S2 komplett holen und dann ahste dein gear^^


MFG Feanwulf


----------



## Riane (26. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> in dem thread post noch wer Oo....eigendlich ist das thema jetzt schon längst durch....werd mir jetzt auch nicht alles durchlesen weil ich meinen entschluss was ich mach schon für mich gefasst habe


Diesen Post wird daran nichts ändern, glaub mir! ;D Die geben sich nun so lange auf die Mütze bis ein Moderator den Thread schliesst.. :>


----------



## Kocki (26. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt inzwischen mein 2ter char der 70 ist und mit dem ich nichts anfangen kann (hatte davor nen horde hunter auf tirion aber auf dem server kommt man kaum in normale inzen geschweige denn in ne rdm gruppe für kara)




Ich spiele auch auf Tirion (Horde) habe keine Probleme o.O & random Kara grp gibt es auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seacore (26. Juni 2008)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> 3. Goldfarmen.
> 
> Lösung: z. B. Sonnenwendefest, ich hab jetzt 400 G damit gemacht und hab noch genug Blüten um mir die 2 blauen Items am Ende des Events leisten zu können.


Lol? Ich hab an den ersten beiden Tagen dadurch 800g gemacht %)
aber die Flamme is der Renner im BG, wenn man defft^^


----------



## chinsai (26. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> was du machen könntest
> 
> hmmm also wenn du als ally weggeklatscht wirst - lösch den char
> und fang als horde neu an !



OMG das ist der dümmste Beitrag den ich bis auf Ausnahmen bisher gesehen habe!
Wer löscht schon 2 70er Chars für die er jede Menge Zeit investiert hat?
Auf jeden Fall ist eine Gilde eine gute Möglichkeit, da kannst du vllt mit ein paar anderen Ruf farmen.
Wenn das halt nicht klappt würde ich den Server wechseln wo es auch ein paar mehr Allys gibt.

MfG


----------



## Borberat (26. Juni 2008)

Auf welchem Server bist du denn?
Einem der "neuen" BC Server?
Da geht leider im 70er Bereich wirklich nicht das meiste, besonders nicht weil jeder meint man braucht am besten full T6 um Kara gehen zu können /lach
Mach doch einfach mal die daily Heros, wenn du nett bist und zocken kannst dann findest du da bestimmt in ein zwei Wochen ein paar 
nette Leute, dann sieh zu das du in die Gilde von denen kommst dann kannst auch Kara gehen, du darfst halt nicht erwarten das die Welt nur 
dasitzt und darauf wartet das du endlich 70 wirst und sie dich durch die Raids ziehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Musst halt mal ein bischen kommunikativ sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und am besten kein Ally... hrhr


----------



## Clunck (26. Juni 2008)

Dazar schrieb:


> blablablabla
> 
> *niveau anschliess*



Ach was trans nach Azshara pvp nullproblem horde null roblem random mh nullproblem gilden nullproblem 
alles easy auf dem Server immer was los gestern wiedermal random maggi, Waren grüne Twinks dabei egal die T6 leute machen das schön egal.


----------



## wowhunter (26. Juni 2008)

Ganz einfache lösung: wenn die anderen genau so weit sind wie du nehmen sie dich mit: d.h. warte bis wotlk (erscheint hoffentlich noch dieses jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und such dir ne stammgruppe für raids usw. 

in der zeit wo du nichts zu tun hast geh hero inzen oder farm mal ordentlich gold^^


----------



## dawii (26. Juni 2008)

such dir am besten ein neues spiel wo du nicht neu anfangen must oder den server wechseln weil blizzard zu dumm ist dafür zu sorgen das die server richtig befölkert  sind und nicht einfach zu jedem addon neue server bereit stellt


----------



## Clunck (26. Juni 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> such dir am besten ein neues spiel wo du nicht neu anfangen must oder den server wechseln weil blizzard zu dumm ist dafür zu sorgen das die server richtig befölkert  sind und nicht einfach zu jedem addon neue server bereit stellt



Wenn du auf WOTLK wartest wurde ich noch ein zwei Chars auf 60 spielen und dann mit dem Easy Level patch zu Wotlk in einer woche alle  auf 70^^


----------



## Morphes (26. Juni 2008)

ich hätte nicht gedacht das sich dieses Thema so lange hält und nun sind es schon 11 Seiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich geb dir recht es wird immer schwerer mit einem frischen 70er eine Gruppe für Kara etc. zu finden. Wenn man es wirklich richtig machen möchte muss man sich eine Gilde auf seinem stand suchen.
Der Einstieg ins pvp ist finde ich sehr einfach, da es ja jetzt diese (neuen) Blauen pvp Rüstungen für Gold gibt.


----------



## grimmjow (26. Juni 2008)

Hab eigentlich das selbe Problem.

Am besten du suchst dir einfach ne Gilde, die grade neu mit Kara und co. angefangen hat, dann solltest du schon was finden.
Und wenn das Equip nicht so stimmt, dann farm dir S2 zusammen, reicht vollkommen.^^
Und wenn das immer noch nicht reicht, sag du bist female, wirst zwar angegraben, kannst dir aber Equip farmen und dann wieder leaven ;> xD
So haben es Freundinen von mir auch gemacht, weils kaum anders ging. <<"


----------



## Shaniya (26. Juni 2008)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Hab eigentlich das selbe Problem.
> 
> Am besten du suchst dir einfach ne Gilde, die grade neu mit Kara und co. angefangen hat, dann solltest du schon was finden.
> Und wenn das Equip nicht so stimmt, dann farm dir S2 zusammen, reicht vollkommen.^^
> ...




So ein Blödsinn!!!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (26. Juni 2008)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Hab eigentlich das selbe Problem.
> 
> Am besten du suchst dir einfach ne Gilde, die grade neu mit Kara und co. angefangen hat, dann solltest du schon was finden.
> Und wenn das Equip nicht so stimmt, dann farm dir S2 zusammen, reicht vollkommen.^^
> ...



nicht das dümmste das ich je gelesen habe....aber es steht weit oben in der rangliste


----------



## luelue (26. Juni 2008)

das problem kenne ich ^^

tipp:

1.) besorg dir gutes equip! sprich dein erstes ziel ist es, komplett blaues equip zu bekommen. das klappt durch questen und instanzgänge recht gut und schnell. besser dieses equip durch verzauberungen und edelsteine auf.

2.) such dir eine gilde oder eine gruppe, mit der du in instanzen gehst. das verkürzt warte- und suchzeiten und beschleunigt 1.) ungemein!

3.) leider ist es immer noch so, dass man von einigen "netten" (zu deutsch: ignoranten) spielern nur belächelt wird, wenn man nicht full epic ist. die wollen, dass du BT-equipped bist, um mit nach kara zu dürfen... der sinn dahinter? ralle ich auch nicht... aber...
deshalb: besorg dir epics! am einfachsten OHNE kara zu gehen ist das indem du a) heroische instanzen ausräumst (hero daily), b) pvp machst bis zum erbrechen oder c) dir von fachleuten was entsprechendes herstellen lässt.

damit sollte es recht gut klappen... viel spass!


----------



## Trapi (26. Juni 2008)

Das wichtigste für nen guten Raid ist ne gute Grp also am besten ne gilde.
Auch wenn die Kara schon clear haben können sie dich ja sozusagen "durchziehen" damit du besseres eq kriegst.
Ausserdem sollte Arena auf nem rating von 1500 bzw 1300 für nen 70er nicht allzu schwierig sein!


----------



## Alaxabias (26. Juni 2008)

Möglichkeit Equip:

D3 set farmen nonHero

Schmuck,Finger,Hals auf nonHero farmen

PVP-Ruf Klamotten besorgen

Für Karazhan reichen die D3 sowie PVP-Ruf Sachen, kenne keine Gilde oder Rnds die da auf Blöd spielen würden wenn du gut Schaden machst. Karazhan is meines Erachtens eh schwachsinn wenn man da mit Komplett Epic rein geht,dafür mach ich zb kein PVP um Kara zu können wegen equip. Es reicht wenn du komplett Blau bist mit den besonderen Stats.

Möglichkeit Farmen:

Es gibt Tagesquests 25xmin11g = 275g/tag. +Allgemeine Quests könntest du locker auf 500-1000g/Tag kommen.

Durch Questen muss man ja oft "Gegner" legen = Chance auf Grüne,blaue oder Epische Droppitems,welche du entweder im ah oder beim Händler vertickst, gibt also wieder gut Gold.

Speziel farmen von Elementaren wäre nee weiter Möglichkeit (urluft,urmana,etc).

Gold durch Instanzen ist auch Gegeben.

Möglichkeit Spassfaktor:

Helf "lowis" und pick dir die richtigen für die Freundesliste raus. 

Geh oft in Instanzen wo manche TS² nutzen, lass dir die Daten geben und horche denen einfach zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mach dich für Gilden interessant und zeig denen einfach das du Hilfsbereit bist (was du ja schon mit lowis helfen zeigst).

Mach PVP am besten nur mit Stammgruppen, da passen wenigstens die Heiler auf dich auf.


Blizzard hat leider schon zu beginn mit Ehre ausgeben mist gebaut. Jetzt läuft jeder mit s2 rum und der Spassfaktor geht für Gildenlose leider wirklich in den Keller.
Ohne Gilde geht zur Zeit garnix mehr, da innerhalb einer Gilde der spass im TS² oft erhalten bleibt.

Schade eigentlich!


----------



## arieos (26. Juni 2008)

upsi .. da wurde mein Posting gelöscht .. mhh .. das erstmal in den ganzen Jahren. Naja, sry .. dachte nich das das so´ne Entgleisubng war .. 

*AoC spielen stumpf ab. Lasst das Euch eine Warnung sein !!  *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kio82 (27. Juni 2008)

Tja, da haste dir mit Destro ja DEN Ally Server ausgesucht- *g*

(Bin selbst als Allianzler dort unterwegs ;( )


----------



## Hamy (27. Juni 2008)

wenn du an wow keinen spaß hast warum spielst du dann?
wenn du nicht weisst was du machen sollst HÖR AUF.

hab ich auch gemacht.


----------



## Seratos (27. Juni 2008)

Ich zock auf Tirion Horde, und wenn du da auf Hordenseite nix hinbekommen hast, dann sag ich mal Pech.
Gibt genug möglichkeiten selbst auf Hordenseite bei uns was zu erreichen.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. Juni 2008)

Oo ich edit mal den erste post villeicht hilfts...


----------



## Bratiboy (27. Juni 2008)

die wow community ist inzwischen viel zu verweichlicht -.-
früher sind die wenigsten leute mit epics rumgelaufen und es war gut heute weigern sich die leute auch noch penetrant dagegen auch noch was für ihre items zu tun -.-
*edit by Ahra*


----------



## LeetQotsa (27. Juni 2008)

Also das man für blöde Antworten geflamt wird, das ist ja ok. 

Aber wenn man auf der Suche nach Ratschlägen, die man auch in der SuFu nicht findet geflamt, wird, dann ist das nen Armutszeugnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unglaublich....

Armer TE btw. aber in dieser Community würd ich echt keine Fragen mehr stellen!


----------



## Emokeksii (27. Juni 2008)

Tu ich auch nicht mehr....ich meld den thread jetzt auch das er endlich geclost wird.

Und ich hoff ja schon fast  das Bratiboy ne verwanung kriegt...das mal wieder total assi und übertrieben.... menschen wegen ner frage zu nem spiel so zu beleidigen...

ist ja nicht das ich gekommen bin "blbalba alles scheiße ich hör auf wow kacke .... ich hab gefragt was ich tun soll...aber naja...


----------



## Fumacilla (27. Juni 2008)

*edit by Ahra*

Bevor du mit solchen ausdrücken hier kommst und dein benachteiligtes ego mal wieder mit der macht der eigenprofilation aufzupeppen, solltest du mal deine äuglein anstrengen und nachschauen wie oft die TE schon erwähnte das es gegessen ist!

Wenn du also schon nur hier reinschreibst um mal eben wen zu flamen weil du es so nötig hast, les bitte vorher den thread.... danke

/close pls... wird ja immer schlimmer hier.


----------



## Annovella (27. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Hat sich erlädigt....



emo suckt und deine rechtschreibung auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. Juni 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> emo suckt und deine rechtschreibung auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Menschen flamen ohne sie zu kenn auch...


----------



## Fumacilla (27. Juni 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> emo suckt und deine rechtschreibung auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hui noch so einer wie der kollege obendrüber...

ps: deine rechtschreibung is aber auch nich korrekt... wer im glashaus sitzt....

und was bist du wenn emos ja so sucken? weisst du überhaupt was emo is? ich wette emos sind besser gekleidet und körperbewusster als du^^


----------



## Tchernabog (27. Juni 2008)

Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck das Thema hat sich auf den 12 Seiten etwas verändert. oO


Und zum Thema: Rollenspiel, alles andere ist immer nur die gleiche Sülze. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (27. Juni 2008)

Aufgrund des hier herrschenden, beleidigenden und mir als Spam erscheinenden Umgangstones wird dieser Thread nun geschlossen. Es werden einige User eventuell eine Ermahnung / Verwarnung erhalten, bitte haltet euer Postfach im Auge! Beschwerden über die Schließung des Themas sind jederzeit über PM möglich.

~closed


----------

